# CanJam London 2016 (August 13-14, 2016)



## third_eye

*We're very pleased to announce CanJam London 2016! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to check in to the thread if you plan on attending!*
  
​
 ​ *EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam London 2016*
 Park Plaza Westminster Bridge 
 200 Westminster Bridge Road
 London SE1 7UT
 United Kingdom
  
_*Saturday, August 13, 2016*_
_10am to 6pm_
  
_*Sunday, August 14, 2016*_
_10am to 6pm_
  
  
*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - £20 
 One Day Pass - £15 
  
_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_
  
*Attendee Registration*
 Please click here to purchase passes for the event.
  
  
*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam London 2016, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org
  
*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can click here to register for CanJam London 2016.
  
*Travel*
 The Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in London is situated in London's South Bank, within walking distance of the city's most iconic attractions, including Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament. The hotel's location near the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure! London, the London Aquarium and the National Theatre makes Park Plaza the perfect accommodation for tourists and business guests. Spacious hotel rooms, including 65 Suites and Penthouses and more than 500 Studio Rooms, ensure guests a comfortable stay in this contemporary, design-led Westminster Bridge hotel. Waterloo and Westminster tube stations are a five-minute walk from the hotel.
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2016 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
  
*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal


----------



## third_eye




----------



## third_eye

*1More*
*AKG* 
*Apogee*
*Atomic Floyd* 
*Audeze*
*Audio-Opus* 
*Audioquest *
*Beyerdynamic* 
*Brainwavz Audio *
*Brimar Audio Labs* 
*Cavalli Audio* 
*Chord Electronics *
*Comply *
*Custom Art *
*Echobox Audio *
*Effect Audio* 
*Etymotic*
*Final Audio *
*FiiO*
*Flare Audio*
*FLC Technology*
*Focal*
*Fostex *
*Headamp Audio *
*Hifiman *
*Jerry Harvey Audio *
*Kimber Kable*
*Kuos *
*Labkable*
*Lime Ears *
*Lotoo* 
*MEE Audio*
*Meze Headphones* 
*Mitchell & Johnson* 
*Moon Audio* 
*MrSpeakers*
*MSB Technology*
*Mytek*
*Naim Audio*
*Noble Audio* 
*Questyle Audio*
*RHA*
*Rupert Neve Designs*
*Sennheiser*
*Shanling*
*Shure*
*Smyth Research*
*Snugs Earphones*
*SpinFit*
*SPL*
*STAX *
*Trinity Audio*
*Ultrasone*
*Violectric* 
*Warwick Audio Technologies *


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitors*​*Specials*​Brainwavz AudioVisit our Amazon UK web store and use code: canjamuk for 25% off products sold by Brainwavz Audio UK.​Mitchell & Johnson​25% Discount on all headphones​Synthax Audio20% off the new Ultrasone Tribute 7 (Limited Edition of 777 units)​Echobox Audio​Finder X1 $160 ($199), Explorer $450 ($499)​Lime Ears​15% discounts handed as vouchers valid until the end of August​FiiO​10% discount on all purchases​AKG​25% off available models​JBL​25% off available models​RHA​20% discount on all in-ear headphones​Fostex​10% off all Fostex​Questyle​10% off all Questyle​Centrance​MiniM8 for GBP199 (regular GBP599), enquire at the Fostex/Questle stand​Noble​Complimentary ear mold impressions with the purchase of a custom product, VAT includedTrinity​25% off on the day​FLC Technology​24 FLC8's with a 16% discount, unit price of £230​Focal​Sphear for £79​


----------



## third_eye

*SHaG Exhibitor**Prize*1MoreDual Driver EarphonesAKGAKG Y50 Red, AKG Y50BT Blue, AKG K550MKII, JBL Everest 700 Elite BlackAtomic FloydSuperDarts TitaniumAudioquestDragonFly Red & Jitterbug comboBrainwavzHM5 + Sheepskin leather earpads and Hengja Headphone Stand; HM2 + Hengja standCavalli AudioLiquid SparkChord ElectronicsMojoCustom ArtHarmony 8.2 UniversalEchobox AudioExplorer + Finder ComboFiioFiiO A3 portable headphone ampFlare Audio1 x Isolate Pro (solid titanium Ear Protectors) and 1 x Isolate (solid aluminium Ear Protectors)FLC TechnologyA copy of a Chinese famous bronze ware: Galloping Horse Treading on a Flying SwallowFocalListenFostexTH610HifimanHE400i and Edition SJerry Harvey AudioRoxanne UniversalLime EarsAether voucher with custom finish options chosen by winnerMeze Headphones99Classics Maple/SilverMitchell & Johnson1 set of GL1’s and GL2’s 1 set of MJ1’s and MJ2’sMoon AudioSilver Dragon V1 IEM cable, Either 2 pin or MMCK, winner's choiceNobleKatana Universal IEMQuestyleQP1r DAPRHAT20i BlackRupert NeveRupert Neve Headphone AmplifierSennheiserHD650/Apogee Groove bundleSnugsCustom SnugsTrinity AudioPhantom HunterUltrasoneUltrasone Performance 840's


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are £20 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Monday, August 1.


----------



## TokenGesture




----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to seeing everyone there! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## ejong7

@thirdeye The secret is out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I'm definitely down with volunteering. Same details as last year.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> @thirdeye
> The secret is out! h34r: You know I'm definitely down with volunteering. Same details as last year.




Yay!!


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Yay!!


 

 I see the badge.


----------



## AxelCloris

Maybe I'll be able to make it this year. Would be awesome to both visit London and meet the European crowd.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Maybe I'll be able to make it this year. Would be awesome to both visit London and meet the European crowd.




Try to make it if you can. The sights are awesome and everyone was so nice. Made a California guy feel right at home. :normal_smile :


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Maybe I'll be able to make it this year. Would be awesome to both visit London and meet the European crowd.


 
  
 Fingers crossed for both of us, man.  I'm going to try but we'll see...


----------



## ejong7

stillhart said:


> Fingers crossed for both of us, man.  I'm going to try but we'll see...


 
  


axelcloris said:


> Maybe I'll be able to make it this year. Would be awesome to both visit London and meet the European crowd.


 

 Nice! Would finally like to put a face on these posts (pictures doesnt count, hard for me to remember unless I've actually met face to face).


----------



## Hillskill

Ticket purchased


----------



## moedawg140

Ever since I attended CanJam London 2015, I wanted a jersey of the Soccer/Football team that was closest to the site of the meet.  Arsenal is the closest, just a few Tube stops away from Hotel Russell, and I found one that I liked: a blue and gold away jersey.  I wanted it to be custom as well (CANJAM and 15 as the number).  When I went back to my home, I couldn't find any jerseys that I wanted, especially since I couldn't find the blue and gold jersey that I saw in London when I was there.  Fast forward to today.  After conversing with my friend @ejong7, he arraigned to make a custom Arsenal blue and gold away jersey for me!  Can't wait to receive it, and just wanted to say a big thank you to you, @ejong7! 
  
_CanJam London 2015 Arsenal Blue Gold Away Custom Jersey_​ ​


----------



## Hillskill

Lol! Well I suspect Fulham will be the nearest team to this years CanJam. You won't be able to wear that shirt with nearly as much pride as the Arsenal one. And this is in spite of their new reputation as "chokers".


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> Ever since I attended CanJam London 2015, I wanted a jersey of the Soccer/Football team that was closest to the site of the meet.  Arsenal is the closest, just a few Tube stops away from Hotel Russell, and I found one that I liked: a blue and gold away jersey.  I wanted it to be custom as well (CANJAM and 15 as the number).  When I went back to my home, I couldn't find any jerseys that I wanted, especially since I couldn't find the blue and gold jersey that I saw in London when I was there.  Fast forward to today.  After conversing with my friend @ejong7, he arraigned to make a custom Arsenal blue and gold away jersey for me!  Can't wait to receive it, and just wanted to say a big thank you to you, @ejong7!


 

 No worries buddy. We look out for each other.
  
  


hillskill said:


> Lol! Well I suspect Fulham will be the nearest team to this years CanJam. You won't be able to wear that shirt with nearly as much pride as the Arsenal one. And this is in spite of their new reputation as "chokers".


 

 I'm pretty sure Emirates is still closer but I might be wrong. To be honest when I first thought of this I completely forgot about the team at Craven Cottage.


----------



## moedawg140

hillskill said:


> Lol! Well I suspect Fulham will be the nearest team to this years CanJam. You won't be able to wear that shirt with nearly as much pride as the Arsenal one. And this is in spite of their new reputation as "chokers".


 
  
 I can still stick with Premier teams (and not Football League Championship teams), as I'm all about the highest leagues in all sports - in this case, I can still obtain the 2016-2017 jersey for Arsenal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


ejong7 said:


> No worries buddy. We look out for each other...


 
  
 You're the man!


----------



## moedawg140

hillskill said:


> Lol! Well I suspect Fulham will be the nearest team to this years CanJam. You won't be able to wear that shirt with nearly as much pride as the Arsenal one. And this is in spite of their new reputation as "chokers".


 
  


ejong7 said:


> ...I'm pretty sure Emirates is still closer but I might be wrong. To be honest when I first thought of this I completely forgot about the team at Craven Cottage.


 
  
 You are correct, @ejong7.  
  
 Transcribed from Google Maps' directions:
  
_From Park Plaza Westminster to Emirates Stadium (Arsenal):
*4.4 miles *via A401 and Liverpool Rd/B215_
  
_From Park Plaza Westminster to Craven Cottage (Fulham):
*6.1 miles* via A4_
  
 This means I can still choose Arsenal for this year's jersey, no matter what!


----------



## third_eye

Who wants a shiny avatar?


----------



## third_eye

@moedawg140, how can we forget arriving for CanJam London last year with you rocking HE1000's like a boss through Terminal 5 Arrivals and then meeting Mr. Ramsay in the elevator. Good times!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> @moedawg140, how can we forget arriving for CanJam London last year with you rocking HE1000's like a boss through Terminal 5 Arrivals and then meeting Mr. Ramsey in the elevator.


 
  
 Oh my! LOL  
  
 Well, you were the inspiration for me to wear them at Arrivals as well say something to Mr. Ramsay.  He was truly in awe of the HE1000, as he said he hasn't ever seen anything like it!
  
_Speaking of rocking the HE1000's, I've got a glamour shot of you as well, my dear friend_:


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Oh my! LOL
> 
> Well, you were the inspiration for me to wear them at Arrivals as well say something to Mr. Ramsay.  He was truly in awe of the HE1000, as he said he hasn't ever seen anything like it!
> 
> _Speaking of rocking the HE1000's, I've got a glamour shot of you as well, my dear friend_:


 
  
 nice one!!


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Who wants a shiny avatar?




It confuses warrenpchi when I change my avatar, so I think I'll stick with the good old trusty logo.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Who wants a shiny avatar?


 

 I WANT ME BADGE


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> I WANT ME BADGE


 
  
 Joe will be assisting with the badges.....


----------



## musicday

If you still need volunteers I am interested to help out.
 Thanks, Musicday


----------



## third_eye

musicday said:


> If you still need volunteers I am interested to help out.
> Thanks, Musicday


 
  
 Thanks, sending you a PM.


----------



## Cagin

Echoing others, sign me up again for the volunteering, same personal info as last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 can't wait to wear my Empire Ears t-shirt and the 2015 CJ London one 
  
 ps: Ethan am I mistaken or is it correct that we'd be getting a SoCal 2016 t-shirt instead of a London one ? Maybe was an copypasterino erata ^^
  
 Pondering if I do the same schedule as last year, 1st Eurostar train in the morning arriving Saturday, leaving on Monday afternoon (love to visit at random a gallery or museum); or maybe come Friday if some of you guys come in early.


----------



## third_eye

cagin said:


> Echoing others, sign me up again for the volunteering, same personal info as last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Come on Friday, we will be beginning the festivities early! Lol, while we do have a few spare SoCal shirts left, yes, you will be getting a CanJam London 2016 T-Shirt.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Come on Friday, we will be beginning the festivities early! Lol, while we do have a few spare SoCal shirts left, yes, you will be getting a CanJam London 2016 T-Shirt.


 

 I'm definitely there before Friday. So maybe we have some festivities before. I'll check in later to see whos coming early maybe I can plan something.


----------



## Ra97oR

Certainly be there again, would be signing up for volunteering this year for sure if there isn't a member showcase this time around too.


----------



## Netforce

Oh baby another CanJam! Would love to go~
  
 I'll look into flights and hotels...


----------



## Scribemole

I've bought my ticket, really looking forward to it. Such a great event last year, such friendly people. Someone please put me down for a T-shirt! And, pretty please, can I have a pre-printed badge this year?


----------



## ejong7

scribemole said:


> I've bought my ticket, really looking forward to it. Such a great event last year, such friendly people. Someone please put me down for a T-shirt! And, pretty please, can I have a pre-printed badge this year?


 

 I'm fairly certain that you will get a pre-printed one this year. You got a scribbled one if you bought your ticket past a certain date. Or of course maybe by my or someone else's mistake we lost yours.


----------



## pipedreamer

I'm in, again! Look forward to it.


----------



## Tro95

Such a shame, I'm in the US then, otherwise I definitely would come again!


----------



## sgtbilko

Excellent to know it's back. Count me in for round 2!
  
 ...and a complimentary shiny badge too


----------



## Aornic

Count me in.


----------



## mtfrankenstein

just bought my ticket for Saturday.


----------



## Skint

Sweet!! Any info on who will be exhibiting?
  
 Would there ever be a CanJam Bristol by any chance?


----------



## BearMonster

Looking forward to this, went last year & will be going this year can't wait to see who is exhibiting.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm...

The first day of my holiday (vacation)...

Will see if I can swing past


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I already booked room few days ago but will phone tomorrow armed with Canjam discount, still to book passes, but will definitely be down for a T-shirt when the orders become available (think I'm still an XL!?) Been a year and some mince pies later! 
  
 Looking forward to both days this year in shiny big hotel. Least won't have to take my wrist watch as I can just peek at Big Ben! 
  
 Can't wait for August now and wishing summer away already (what summer we get here in UK anyway!) 
  
 Can the Jam 2016.....
  
 p.s. still waiting for my UK Head-fier badge which still not had added even though requested on the UK head-fier group section while back, would be nice to have a hatrick of these soon ; )


----------



## glassmonkey

Looking forward to this! I'll have to see if I can stay with some London friends. I'm sure I'll find somebody for two nights. Friday festivities are a must. I must meet and thank @ejong7 in person for introducing me to the oBravo ERIB-2a. It's studly.


----------



## Turrican2

Gutted I'm going to miss this one, enjoy everyone, please post lots of pics and reviews!


----------



## ejong7

glassmonkey said:


> Looking forward to this! I'll have to see if I can stay with some London friends. I'm sure I'll find somebody for two nights. Friday festivities are a must. I must meet and thank @ejong7 in person for introducing me to the oBravo ERIB-2a. It's studly.


 

 The honor (of meeting you) will be mine.


----------



## Cagin

turrican2 said:


> Gutted I'm going to miss this one, enjoy everyone, please post lots of pics and reviews!


 
 damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 will try to take as many as possible. Glad I got a proper phone now for higher res shots than my mini ipad2 last time around. Much easier to carry and better battery. Will also make sure to bring a notepad this time around. Definitely the best way to remember the impressions and compare. Had seen someone do it, smart move.
  
 I'll plan to come on Friday too then


----------



## AndrewH13

I'll be there, missed headphones completely last year, so busy with iems and chatting to friends, old and new. 

If @Warrenpchi attending, please check out PMs from me last few months.


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> I'll be there, missed headphones completely last year, so busy with iems and chatting to friends, old and new.
> 
> If @Warrenpchi attending, please check out PMs from me last few months.


 
  
 That _HyperDynamic _though...


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> That _HyperDynamic_ though... :basshead:




Did they make retail? Be good to see you again  Any questions about Arsenal, feel free to ask!


----------



## Cagin

Was thinking about this too on my way home from work. Wouldn't it be nice if we could buy the Jaben Hyperdynamic at CJ 2016 ^^ I wonder if Uncle Wilson is a member of HF


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Did they make retail? Be good to see you again  Any questions about Arsenal, feel free to ask!


 
  
 Not yet, as far as I know.  I'll make sure to let everyone know once I do!  It will be nice to see you again as well!
  
 As for questions regarding Arsenal, thanks!  The only one I can think of is finding out if the '16-'17 jersey will be available before CanJam London, and if I can get one custom made before the festivities.


----------



## moedawg140

cagin said:


> Was thinking about this too on my way home from work. Wouldn't it be nice if we could buy the Jaben Hyperdynamic at CJ 2016 ^^ I wonder if Uncle Wilson is a member of HF


 
  
 That would be nice.  What would be better, in my opinion, is being able to get it before CanJam!


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> Not yet, as far as I know.  I'll make sure to let everyone know once I do!  It will be nice to see you again as well!
> 
> As for questions regarding Arsenal, thanks!  The only one I can think of is finding out if the '16-'17 jersey will be available before CanJam London, and if I can get one custom *made before the festivities*.


 
 That. We can discuss.


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> That. We can discuss.


 
  
 You're the man!


----------



## bmichels

I will come again like last year. 
  
 very happy to meet nice people again....


----------



## third_eye

@Stillhart and @moedawg140, this looks like a good option for the CanJam London 2016 Karting Grand Prix! Very close to the hotel too!
  
 https://www.team-sport.co.uk/go-karting-london-tower-bridge/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Local


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> @Stillhart and @moedawg140, this looks like a good option for the CanJam London 2016 Karting Grand Prix! Very close to the hotel too!
> 
> https://www.team-sport.co.uk/go-karting-london-tower-bridge/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Local


 
  
 As long as I can still drive on the right side of the track!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> @Stillhart and @moedawg140, this looks like a good option for the CanJam London 2016 Karting Grand Prix! Very close to the hotel too!
> 
> https://www.team-sport.co.uk/go-karting-london-tower-bridge/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Local


 
  
 This place looks pretty legit, @third_eye!  I also like that there are hills as part of the course as well!  
  
 I know another sport that I would love to see people compete in - a sport you and I may make finals in...and that's table tennis.


----------



## third_eye

stillhart said:


> As long as I can still drive on the right side of the track!


 
  
 lol, yeah i think we can arrange that!
  
  


moedawg140 said:


> I know another sport that I would love to see people compete in - a sport you and I may make finals in...and that's table tennis.


 
  
 For sure! But we may have to wait until the SF meet in July for that one. Not to forget foosball either!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> ...For sure! But we may have to wait until the SF meet in July for that one. Not to forget foosball either!


 
  
 Yeah, I was definitely thinking about Wikia for sure.  Foosball is okay, but I like moving around and getting a real sweat going, so I prefer table tennis.
  
 Bring your paddle(s), I'll bring the 3-Star Table Tennis balls, regulation net, and paddles (I'll bring an upgraded paddle for you as well in case).


----------



## ejong7

stillhart said:


> As long as I can still drive on the right side of the track!


 

 Your right side is errr.......errrr..... is there a right side? LOL. I'll probably be left confused. Would love to finally Go Kart here though.
  
  
 Alternatively, we could arrange for maybe paintball or like Thorpe Park/Alton Towers as a pre-CanJam event. Just putting this out.


----------



## ejong7

I see my badge now......delicious.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> I see my badge now......delicious.


 
  
 Yay!


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, I was definitely thinking about Wikia for sure.  Foosball is okay, but I like moving around and getting a real sweat going, so I prefer table tennis.
> 
> Bring your paddle(s), I'll bring the 3-Star Table Tennis balls, regulation net, and paddles (I'll bring an upgraded paddle for you as well in case). :bigsmile_face:




Now we are talking, Table Tennis is my sport 

But we don't have paddles in England, that is for canoeing! We have bats. Hope you don't mind I play with long pimples!


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Now we are talking, Table Tennis is my sport
> 
> But we don't have paddles in England, that is for canoeing! We have bats. Hope you don't mind I play with long pimples!


 
  
 Bats are for Baseball in the states!  Gotta love the language within the language!
  
 As for long pimples - wow, those are usually tougher to play with, especially if used with a fast blade.  I own an Offensive Plus (Butterfly) racket with Chinese long pimples rubber, and it was just not a good match for me.  Best when I was like 10 feet away, but not good for close to the table play.  I use normal length pimples with my main racket, but I use the Tenergy rubber on one side (inverted pimples), for maximum spin and control.
  
 Maybe we can get a few games in if a Table is nearby!  Edit: Bounce Farringdon (that holds World Championships/Olympic tables) is only 1.9 miles away from Park Plaza Westminster via A301...


----------



## snejk

Hotel booked! I just need to find out if my wife will join this time as well. She's not interested at all and just took a peek at the rooms this last August so I might just go full in by myself this time around.


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> Bats are for Baseball in the states!  Gotta love the language within the language!
> 
> As for long pimples - wow, those are usually tougher to play with, especially if used with a fast blade.  I own an Offensive Plus (Butterfly) racket with Chinese long pimples rubber, and it was just not a good match for me.  Best when I was like 10 feet away, but not good for close to the table play.  I use normal length pimples with my main racket, but I use the Tenergy rubber on one side (inverted pimples), for maximum spin and control.
> 
> Maybe we can get a few games in if a Table is nearby!  Edit: Bounce Farringdon (that holds World Championships/Olympic tables) is only 1.9 miles away from Park Plaza Westminster via A301...


 
  
 Have heard of Bounce, a new venture a few years back merging bar and TT, sounds interesting.
  
 I have a blade specially made (in Germany) for the long pips I use (Grass D.Tecs no sponge) on the back-hand, slow control for drop shots. But fast on Forehand side for Yasaka Rakza7. Used Tenergy for a year, but too fast and unforgiving for me, and costly at £57 a sheet! Maybe hotel has a games room with a table although its not common in England!


----------



## AndrewH13

Do we apply for forum badge here or does it need booking of event? Not quite sure yet whether can make Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Scribemole

Well we won't be staying at the Park Plaza, £169 for two was just about tolerable but that price doesn't include the VAT, they actually want £202.80! I'm surprised no-one else who's booked has commented on this. Since when do hotels in the UK quote rates exclusive of VAT?


----------



## ejong7

scribemole said:


> Well we won't be staying at the Park Plaza, £169 for two was just about tolerable but that price doesn't include the VAT, they actually want £202.80! I'm surprised no-one else who's booked has commented on this. Since when do hotels in the UK quote rates exclusive of VAT?


 

 Yeah that area is a little pricy. Maybe a good option would be to stay somewhere else and tube in. Fast and easy.
  
 Exclusive of VAT? First I've heard of it.


----------



## terencetcf

I need the badge for 2016 too...please!


----------



## Wyrdrune

I'm really interested in coming to this. Is it mainly an opportunity to trial new kit or is there other stuff going on as well?
  
 Also, although I love hifi I am on a budget, is the kit demoed at these things suitable for a variety of budgets or is it aimed at those happy to drop several hundred, or thousands, of pounds on high-end kit?


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> That _HyperDynamic _though...


 

 Don't even get me started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've sent 'Third_Eye' a PM volunteering again this year, hope I haven't missed the boat lol.
 Can't wait to see you all again and this time actually *listen* to all the gear being demo'd (now that I'm more 'knowledgeable' about all things audiophile) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'd love to have the new CanJam avatar please!


----------



## Layman1

wyrdrune said:


> I'm really interested in coming to this. Is it mainly an opportunity to trial new kit or is there other stuff going on as well?
> 
> Also, although I love hifi I am on a budget, is the kit demoed at these things suitable for a variety of budgets or is it aimed at those happy to drop several hundred, or thousands, of pounds on high-end kit?


 

 From my experience last time, there's surely lots of budgets catered for.
 Of course, the term 'budget' is extremely relative, but I recall high quality gear from £100+ all the way up to the stratosphere (Sennheiser Orpheus, I'm talking to you!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Was there anything specific you were looking for, e.g. IEM"s, DAP, DAC etc?
 Then myself and others might be able to advise you accordingly


----------



## third_eye

wyrdrune said:


> I'm really interested in coming to this. Is it mainly an opportunity to trial new kit or is there other stuff going on as well?
> 
> Also, although I love hifi I am on a budget, is the kit demoed at these things suitable for a variety of budgets or is it aimed at those happy to drop several hundred, or thousands, of pounds on high-end kit?


 
  
 Yes, absolutely. There are products that cater to ALL budgets and the great thing about CanJam is the possibility to demo so many different types of products in one place. Many exhibitors will also provide Show Specials for products purchased at the show. 
  
  


layman1 said:


> Don't even get me started!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I got you down! Will respond via PM shortly.


----------



## glassmonkey

Who's in for going to the Great British Beer Festival the day before this kicks off? I know I'm game.
  
http://gbbf.org.uk/


----------



## glassmonkey

wyrdrune said:


> I'm really interested in coming to this. Is it mainly an opportunity to trial new kit or is there other stuff going on as well?
> 
> Also, although I love hifi I am on a budget, is the kit demoed at these things suitable for a variety of budgets or is it aimed at those happy to drop several hundred, or thousands, of pounds on high-end kit?


 
 Even the poor can get great stuff. RHA will be there, and I'm sure Jaben will be around too.


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> Who's in for going to the Great British Beer Festival the day before this kicks off? I know I'm game.
> 
> http://gbbf.org.uk/


 
  
 Oh, very cool! I'm down for this, great timing!


----------



## ejong7

glassmonkey said:


> Who's in for going to the Great British Beer Festival the day before this kicks off? I know I'm game.
> 
> http://gbbf.org.uk/


 
  


third_eye said:


> Oh, very cool! I'm down for this, great timing!


 

 I am so game for this.


----------



## masterpfa

The good thing about any event in London, are within reason, travel links are quite good, so if looking for a hotel there is no real need to be right on top of the venue, Google is your friend
 Use Google maps to locate the venue and search for hotels within something like a 10 mile radius, this could reduce the cost of your stay that and booking early with some of the larger hotel chains can also offer good discounts.

 Above all this the venue is near Waterloo station one of the capitals main line stations.


----------



## pipedreamer

@glassmonkey Did someone say beer? I'm in!


----------



## masterpfa

wyrdrune said:


> I'm really interested in coming to this. Is it mainly an opportunity to trial new kit or is there other stuff going on as well?
> 
> Also, although I love hifi I am on a budget, is the kit demoed at these things suitable for a variety of budgets or is it aimed at those happy to drop several hundred, or thousands, of pounds on high-end kit?


 
 You will usually have the best of both worlds, show discounts are the norm and all budgets usually catered for.

 I'll try to keep my credit card locked away this time and look mostly at the stuff I can only dream of buying, but maybe able to demo for a change.


----------



## conquerator2

Here we go again


----------



## potkettleblack

third_eye said:


> @moedawg140, how can we forget arriving for CanJam London last year with you rocking HE1000's like a boss through Terminal 5 Arrivals and then meeting Mr. Ramsay in the elevator. Good times!


 

 I mean, the fact you thought to just stick them on his head and get a picture is just so cool.


----------



## third_eye

potkettleblack said:


> I mean, the fact you thought to just stick them on his head and get a picture is just so cool.


 
  
 Yeah, he was so super friendly as well. Just seemed like a very cool guy.


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Have heard of Bounce, a new venture a few years back merging bar and TT, sounds interesting.
> 
> I have a blade specially made (in Germany) for the long pips I use (Grass D.Tecs no sponge) on the back-hand, slow control for drop shots. But fast on Forehand side for Yasaka Rakza7. Used Tenergy for a year, but too fast and unforgiving for me, and costly at £57 a sheet! Maybe hotel has a games room with a table although its not common in England!




I have pretty good control with my Tenergy 05 as my forehand (they have a bunch of versions that may or may not suit the player). It works well with my Viscaria blade (Arylate, Carbon Fiber, Koto and Balsa woods) since it's so lightweight and works well with the heavy Tenergy. Smashes are easier for me as well. I do agree the Tenergy is very expensive, but once you get into custom rackets and individual rubber sheets, you may be paying hundreds of pounds or dollars! Backhand is I believe a Roundell (I've used Shriver and another one since my backhand was the one area I wanted to get better). Only thing I want now is a robot of my own so I can practice scenarios, I can't have third_eye around all of the time for high-level play - hehe. 




layman1 said:


> Don't even get me started!
> I've sent 'Third_Eye' a PM volunteering again this year, hope I haven't missed the boat lol.
> Can't wait to see you all again and this time actually *listen* to all the gear being demo'd (now that I'm more 'knowledgeable' about all things audiophile)
> ....




Right? My gracious. 

Looking forward to seeing you again as well, my friend! 




potkettleblack said:


> I mean, the fact you thought to just stick them on his head and get a picture is just so cool.




I can't speak for Ethan (okay maybe a little), but he wanted Gordon to be introduced to the headphones that he stated were some of the best sounding (and expensive) around. I thought about adding Gordon and I to my QP1R review, but knew that I should only add him in if I could get him to hold the QP1R in his hand. He was a little perplexed at first, but honored my request to wear the HE1000 and hold the QP1R in his hand. :normal_smile :




third_eye said:


> Yeah, he was so super friendly as well. Just seemed like a very cool guy.




Definitely agree. You know he was training for an Iron Man that he took part in a couple of weeks later! That was why he looked so fit to me!


----------



## terencetcf

moedawg140 said:


> That _HyperDynamic _though...


 
  
 Have they released it? Is nearly 1 year soon!


----------



## Layman1

terencetcf said:


> Have they released it? Is nearly 1 year soon!


 
 Seriously.. What are they waiting for, Christmas (which has already been and gone)??
  
 I wonder if they're employing the time-honoured mobile phone strategy of waiting until your competitor releases a model of identical or superior specification and then releasing your now behind-the-times model to great fanfare a month or two later?


----------



## terencetcf

layman1 said:


> Seriously.. What are they waiting for, Christmas (which has already been and gone)??
> 
> I wonder if they're employing the time-honoured mobile phone strategy of waiting until your competitor releases a model of identical or superior specification and then releasing your now behind-the-times model to great fanfare a month or two later?


 
  
 They possibly are waiting for iPhone 7 release, so they can sell together with a smart connector that works with the lightning port


----------



## Turrican2

terencetcf said:


> Have they released it? Is nearly 1 year soon!




If you want an almost exact sound signature you can pick up a pair of akg k3003 for around 300quid these days. Not sure how much the hyper dynamic would go for, if it ever shows up.


----------



## Wyrdrune

Thanks for the replies, all.




layman1 said:


> From my experience last time, there's surely lots of budgets catered for.
> Of course, the term 'budget' is extremely relative, but I recall high quality gear from £100+ all the way up to the stratosphere (Sennheiser Orpheus, I'm talking to you!)
> Was there anything specific you were looking for, e.g. IEM"s, DAP, DAC etc?
> Then myself and others might be able to advise you accordingly




Well, I'm open to anything that will give a decent improvement to my current listening experience. I've currently got the inventory below:

Daps:
Colorfly C3 (Flacs) 
Various iPods (320kbps MP3s)

Amp:
Topping NX1

Head accoutrements 
Sennheiser HD205
SONY MDR-570LP
VE Monk
KZ ATE
KZ ED9
KZ ZN1 Mini

I *love* the C3, and am currently favouring the VE Monks, directly driven - I find that the Topping seems to close down the C3's soundstage, which I'd rather not do just to gain a rotary volume control. 

I'm not at all impressed with the SQ of the KZ IEMs, perhaps I haven't burnt them in enough, or perhaps I'm brain burnt from the Monks, I shall give them another chance next week.

I previously enjoyed the sound from the HD205s but managed to screw up their sound recently by stripping the pleather from the ear pads :/ New pads on their way.

I think I'm probably most interested in a pair of closed back full-size over ear cans. I tend to do a lot of my listening at work and don't want to annoy the folks sitting next to me over much - I actually like my colleagues  All of my existing headphones are budget models but I always aim to get the best I can find within my budget. 

I have fairly wide musical tastes but am predominantly moved by vocal/acoustic artists, examples being:

José González - Slow Moves https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaSYL3FRgnM
Sons of Noel & Adrian - Indigo https://sonsofnoelandadrian.bandcamp.com/track/indigo
Inara George - Fools In Love https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgfWUVIZFWo
Dan Wilde - Previous Experience https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwpzHGJF6tE
Iron & Wine - On Your Wings https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHdLLGVPUxM
Rodrigo Y Gabriela - Tamacun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyOSXRCJlIg
Loreena McKennitt - The Mystics Dream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf8NUJaCS1Q&list=RDSf8NUJaCS1Q#t=1
Ray Lamontagne - Empty https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT69zOTNa8Q
Dirty Three with Cat Power - Great Waves https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=610XZSYkVjM#t=6
Fleet Foxes - Your Protector https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzF0DwgXDrY
Stephanie Dosen - Owl in the Dark https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-yrbV35PS4
The Acorn - Crooked Legs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQj3l_GLN90
Peter Broderick - Below It https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m1oZU8BrdE
Andrew Bird - Anonanimal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CRiR52YtjE
Fionn Regan - Hunters Map https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9fsTAI-mtw
Adele - Set Fire To The Rain https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9bB8csLSug

However, I also like to rock out to Faith No More, Metallica and WASP before getting a dose of drum and bass at the hands of Pendulum, and then winding down with a selection of hardcore dance, trance, and 80's house music :-D 

I have a budget of perhaps £200 so, erm, any advice would be gratefully received 



masterpfa said:


> You will usually have the best of both worlds, show discounts are the norm and all budgets usually catered for.
> I'll try to keep my credit card locked away this time and look mostly at the stuff I can only dream of buying, but maybe able to demo for a change.




I'm pretty happy with the sound I've got but, as always, would love to improve it. I do have a fear, however, that I'll hear some amazing gear at CanJam that will lead me to be dissatisfied with anything within my budget.


----------



## masterpfa

wyrdrune said:


> I have a budget of perhaps £200 so, erm, any advice would be gratefully received
> I'm pretty happy with the sound I've got but, as always, would love to improve it. I do have a fear, however, that I'll hear some amazing gear at CanJam that will lead me to be dissatisfied with anything within my budget.


 
 That is the problem with these events.


----------



## MayorDomino

booked for Saturday, looking foward to it


----------



## third_eye

We're very pleased to announce *Noble Audio *and *Echobox Audio* as Official Sponsors of CanJam London 2016!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> We're very pleased to announce *Noble Audio *and *Echobox Audio* as Official Sponsors of CanJam London 2016!


 
  
 Noble again? Those guys have too much money.


----------



## Amictus

This is terrible news. I am leaving London on 12/8 for a week in Edinburgh. Aargh! Last year I could only stay for a couple of hours and I had decided to take the weekend off if Canjam came to London again... I say again... Aargh!


----------



## masterpfa

third_eye said:


> We're very pleased to announce *Noble Audio *and *Echobox Audio* as Official Sponsors of CanJam London 2016!


 
 Great news Echobox are on-board


----------



## Tritone

A CanJam in London sounds like a really good idea . You can count me in .


----------



## Dr Jekyll

Is there a limit to the amount of tickets that can be sold? I'm about to buy my tickets now, but in case something comes up I want to know if I can just buy in August without the risk of them running out.


----------



## Gilly87




----------



## Watagump

gilly87 said:


>


 
  
  
 Gilly-Billy, how are those K10UA doing?


----------



## Gilly87

watagump said:


> Gilly-Billy, how are those K10UA doing?


----------



## darkdoorway

amictus said:


> This is terrible news. I am leaving London on 12/8 for a week in Edinburgh. Aargh! Last year I could only stay for a couple of hours and I had decided to take the weekend off if Canjam came to London again... I say again... Aargh!


 
 I have empathy. Last London Canjam had to go to Japan and missed by a week. Then was an a trip to Singapore and missed the Singapore Canjam by a week. Then became hacked off at the whole canjam thing. Luckily will be in London for this one


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitor list update! *We'll keep updating the thread as the list grows.
  
  

  
 Atomic Floyd
 Audioquest
 Brainwavz Audio
 Brimar Audio Labs
 Cavalli Audio
 Chord Electronics
 Echobox Audio
 Empire Ears
 Final Audio
 Fostex
 Headamp Audio
 Jerry Harvey Audio
 Lotoo
 Noble Audio
 Questyle Audio
 STAX
  
 with many more to come!


----------



## darkdoorway

third_eye said:


> *Exhibitor list update! *We'll keep updating the thread as the list grows.
> 
> 
> [COLOR=22229C]
> ...




Cool. Been waiting for this thanks.


----------



## third_eye

Snugs Earphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> *Exhibitor list update! *We'll keep updating the thread as the list grows.
> 
> 
> [COLOR=22229C]
> ...


Really looking forward to Cavalli.


----------



## glassmonkey

I have joined the ranks of volunteers! Now I just need to get tickets for the Great British Beer Festival. Ale and audio!!!!


----------



## Scribemole

third_eye said:


> Snugs Earphones added to exhibitor list!


 

 Excellent, I'd like to try my painfully unusable Stax IEMs with a pair of their lovely earmoulds.


----------



## RHA Team

See you there.


----------



## ejong7

rha team said:


> See you there.


 

 With my brand new custom T200 I hope.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Hopefully, I will be there too.. 
  
 Will be nice to see you all at CanJam.


----------



## pacman46

i sooooo wish canjam would come to Toronto Canada someday,..please oh please!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

pacman46 said:


> i sooooo wish canjam would come to Toronto Canada someday,..please oh please!!!


 
  
 While it's not a CanJam, there are yearly meets in Detroit if you're able to make the 4 hour trip. I love Toronto, great city. It'd be awesome to see a CanJam there. It's only an 8 hour drive from where I live to get there and I'd definitely make that trip.


----------



## pacman46

ill keep that in mind cause id love to go for sure..and ya Toronto is a great city.i don't think it gets the credit it deserves specially with our sports teams seems like they have a harder time to recruit players lol ..but thanks buddy for your kind words..cheers!


----------



## Gilly87

axelcloris said:


> While it's not a CanJam, there are yearly meets in Detroit if you're able to make the 4 hour trip. I love Toronto, great city. It'd be awesome to see a CanJam there. It's only an 8 hour drive from where I live to get there and I'd definitely make that trip.


----------



## Watagump

gilly87 said:


>


 
  
  
 Monthly in Socal, yup.


----------



## AxelCloris

gilly87 said:


>


 
  
 I am always down for more CanJam! I'll attend every one that I can reasonably squeeze into the budget.


----------



## GokaiN

Is there typically as large of a company presence at the UK CanJam as compared to, say, the one recently held in Cali?


----------



## AxelCloris

gokain said:


> Is there typically as large of a company presence at the UK CanJam as compared to, say, the one recently held in Cali?


 

 Last year's CanJam London had more than 40 brands represented at the show. That seems like a pretty damned good company presence to me. Hopefully this year has even more.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce HiFi+ as an Official Media Sponsor of CanJam London 2016!

 If you haven't yet checked out the HiFi+ coverage of CanJam SoCal 2016, here you go:
  
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-1/
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-2/
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-3/
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-4/


----------



## GokaiN

axelcloris said:


> Last year's CanJam London had more than 40 brands represented at the show. That seems like a pretty damned good company presence to me. Hopefully this year has even more.


 
 Cavalli is conspicuously missing from the list of exhibitors.  I wonder if it's because they'll be in their phase-out/development phase of their next product line.


----------



## moedawg140

gokain said:


> Cavalli is conspicuously missing from the list of exhibitors.  I wonder if it's because they'll be in their phase-out/development phase of their next product line.


 
  
 I'm sure they will be there.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I'm sure they will be there.


 
  
 Yes, they sure will and are on the exhibitor list.


----------



## third_eye

Warwick Audio Technologies added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yes, they sure will and are on the exhibitor list.




Yeah, we just saw the power that be a couple of days ago, you know he would come! Haha :bigsmile_face:


----------



## AxelCloris

gokain said:


> Cavalli is conspicuously missing from the list of exhibitors.  I wonder if it's because they'll be in their phase-out/development phase of their next product line.


 

 Yep, that was last year's list and to my knowledge they were not there at the show. This year's list can be viewed here and more exhibitors will be added as they are announced. Cavalli is listed as showcasing their goods this August.


----------



## GokaiN

axelcloris said:


> Yep, that was last year's list and to my knowledge they were not there at the show. This year's list can be viewed here and more exhibitors will be added as they are announced. Cavalli is listed as showcasing their goods this August.


 
 Ah, my mistake.  Looks pretty damn awesome!  Tempting me to plan a vacation to the UK around this time, haha.


----------



## Gilly87

watagump said:


> Monthly in Socal, yup.


 
  
 Heheh...you joke but I'd be there for every one if it was happening!


----------



## Gilly87

gokain said:


> Is there typically as large of a company presence at the UK CanJam as compared to, say, the one recently held in Cali?


 
 All the big names were at London, along with most of the HF favorites, and a few higher end EU brands and publications too.


----------



## Gilly87

gokain said:


> Ah, my mistake.  Looks pretty damn awesome!  Tempting me to plan a vacation to the UK around this time, haha.


 
 Do it! CanJam is ridiculous amounts of fun. It's also just so awesome meeting people you've seen posting; it's always interesting seeing how some people are exactly themselves online, and others are completely different.


----------



## Watagump

gilly87 said:


> Heheh...you joke but I'd be there for every one if it was happening!


 
  
  
 Its a semi joke, I would also be there, until Noble got sick of me.


----------



## glassmonkey

pacman46 said:


> i sooooo wish canjam would come to Toronto Canada someday,..please oh please!!!


 
 If I am a prophet so much as my namesakes, it will be so. I predicted it here.

  


> 3. In the next 5-10 years I see universal driver compatibility happening. I think Windows will finally allow DACs to just play, and Android and iDevices will also follow suit. I think DAPs will consistently function as stand-alone DACs and storage will no longer be a problem. I also think that the divide in price of devices will accelerate more than the divide in quality. I think the tendency to have multi-thousand pound offerings for portable players and for pinnacle headphones will not abate. However, the technical development at the top will fuel even better performing options below the pinnacle. Because this is where most consumers buy, the crowded £100 to £300 pound market is only going to get more crowded, and consumers will greatly benefit from this.
> 
> Now for some bold predictions:
> 
> ...


----------



## pacman46

glassmonkey said:


> If I am a prophet so much as my namesakes, it will be so. I predicted it here.


that's awesome.. Good call. Would love that!


----------



## piercer

I'm going, can I have a badge please


----------



## third_eye

Meze Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## terencetcf

third_eye said:


> Meze Headphones added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Hooray!


----------



## third_eye

Beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Moon Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Skint

piercer said:


> I'm going, can I have a badge please


 

 Ditto


----------



## third_eye

MEE Audio and Audio-Opus added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

AKG added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Hifiman added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ra97oR

skint said:


> piercer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going, can I have a badge please
> ...


 

 Would be great to have it, please.


----------



## glassmonkey

ra97or said:


> skint said:
> 
> 
> > piercer said:
> ...


 
 Oh yeah, there is the matter of that badge thingy.


----------



## glassmonkey

Any chance of convincing 64Audio and Jerry Harvey Audio to travel across the ocean and be in the same building? I've been dying to hear the 64Audio ADEL U-series. The Layla and Angie didn't do much for me last year (mostly because of fit, but also due to marginality of improvement over Noble Savant). I'd love to compare. I love my one-off ADEL X2, and would love to hear what more drivers from 64Audio sound like.


----------



## third_eye

Custom Art and Lime Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Cagin

Ooo yeah we'll get the opportunity to hear out the Lime Aether 

Odds of Spiral Ears joining in too? Haha


----------



## darkdoorway

Have booked tickets. Can I have badge too.


----------



## darkdoorway

cagin said:


> Ooo yeah we'll get the opportunity to hear out the Lime Aether
> 
> Odds of Spiral Ears joining in too? Haha




Second Spiral. I need them to join. Them and Rhapsodio.


----------



## mammal

Really looking to finally meeting you all - my first CanJam ever. Can I request a badge too? Thanks!


----------



## Aeneas

To people for whom this will be something of a holiday: London is one of the few places where nearly all galleries, museums, etc. have free entry. Kind of makes up for how expensive other things are.


----------



## glassmonkey

aeneas said:


> To people for whom this will be something of a holiday: London is one of the few places where nearly all galleries, museums, etc. have free entry. Kind of makes up for how expensive other things are.


 
 If you don't go to any other museum, I'd say go to the British Museum. It is one of the best museums in the world. The second museum to see is the Tate Modern. The views of St. Paul's and the London skyline from across the Thames are worth the trip on their own. That they have lots of really interesting and varied exhibitions is really fulfilling gravy. The City Museum is worth a trip, too, for folks who are more interested in the nitty gritty Britty history.


----------



## third_eye

Just checked in to the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge and staying for a couple days before heading to the Munich High End show later this week. The hotel is very cool and is in a fantastic location especially for those coming in from out of town and doing sightseeing as well. I will be checking out the Tate Modern hopefully tomorrow or on Wednesday morning.....it's just a few minutes walk.


----------



## glassmonkey

Another thing that doesn't have to be terribly expensive: food. There is a lot more good food in London than elsewhere in Britain. There is spectacular Indian food in London, and of course haute cuisine (I can't afford that stuff). I'm also a fan of getting some Jamaican food and Ethiopian food from the stalls at the Brixton Market and a fan of the wide variety of food over at the Camden Markets (though admittedly a lot is mediocre, use good judgment). For a quirky coffee shop try The Attendant (coffee shop in an old subway urinal) for excellent coffee and pastries, good food too. I'm a big fan of foodcarts, and London has no shortage of those. TimeOut London has you covered on those. CanJam is going to be great, but it'd be a pity to come to one of the world's premier cities and just listen to headphones.
  
 Hope to see you all at the Great British Beer Festival, too.


----------



## ejong7

glassmonkey said:


> Another thing that doesn't have to be terribly expensive: food. There is a lot more good food in London than elsewhere in Britain. There is spectacular Indian food in London, and of course haute cuisine (I can't afford that stuff). I'm also a fan of getting some Jamaican food and Ethiopian food from the stalls at the Brixton Market and a fan of the wide variety of food over at the Camden Markets (though admittedly a lot is mediocre, use good judgment). For a quirky coffee shop try The Attendant (coffee shop in an old subway urinal) for excellent coffee and pastries, good food too. I'm a big fan of foodcarts, and London has no shortage of those. TimeOut London has you covered on those. CanJam is going to be great, but it'd be a pity to come to one of the world's premier cities and just listen to headphones.
> 
> Hope to see you all at the Great British Beer Festival, too.


 

 Shame that the London Craft Beer Festival (another beer festival!) is on the same weekend as CanJam weekend.


----------



## leaky74

Going to try & get to this!


----------



## henriks

Oh No, Last show of Dirty danceing in the secret Cinema ends before CanJam, a way to convince the wife to go to London.

http://www.secretcinema.org/tickets


----------



## ejong7

Came back from meeting my friend Ethan (@thirdeye) and I got the chance to finally see the inside of the hotel venue for the first time. I've seen the hotel a couple of times from the outside but the inside looks as crazy amazing as it was from the photos. The escalators flanked by the light panel just give it such a grand feel. Anybody who went to CanJam 2015 but appreciate a more modern setting would definitely love the new venue!
  
 We managed to get a short tour into the planned showroom and wow it was huge. It is roughly twice the size of the two rooms from CJ 2015 COMBINED and is also bigger than the one in CJ SG 2016 (sorry Singapore guys, we're one-uping you guys here!). And with the extra private showrooms included I'm quite sure this will be the largest CanJam (RMAF is its own event, so you can't take into account their entire show space) till date.
  
 And if the venue wasn't getting me hyped enough, Ethan just had to show me a postcard he was planning to hand out to promote the event. They look mighty awesome! Sorry Ethan if I become the cause for a flood of PMs who would be asking for them but I need to post the pictures (pardon the bad camera skills).
  

  

  
 I think I need to start a personal countdown to cool this hype train I'm on. Thanks for the short meet-up Ethan! Also thanks for the stuff and hope you like the tea.


----------



## moedawg140

EPIC update, ejong7!


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> I think I need to start a personal countdown to cool this hype train I'm on. Thanks for the short meet-up Ethan! Also thanks for the stuff and hope you like the tea.


 
  
 Great seeing you my friend and thank you!


----------



## Ra97oR

Would love to get hold of a few of those postcard to pass along at work to people that are interested.


----------



## ejong7

ra97or said:


> Would love to get hold of a few of those postcard to pass along at work to people that are interested.


 

 See. Sorry Ethan @thirdeye.


----------



## third_eye

ra97or said:


> Would love to get hold of a few of those postcard to pass along at work to people that are interested.


 
  
 Just sent you a PM. I can leave some with the Front Desk at the hotel if you are local in London.


----------



## MayorDomino

My other halfs name is on the ticket becasue it was her paypal account, will this be a problem for me?


----------



## ejong7

mayordomino said:


> My other halfs name is on the ticket becasue it was her paypal account, will this be a problem for me?


 

 In terms of getting in, should not be a problem as long as you have the e-ticket/print the ticket out and show it at the door.


----------



## third_eye

mayordomino said:


> My other halfs name is on the ticket becasue it was her paypal account, will this be a problem for me?


 
  
 No problem at all. We'll just issue a new badge at the Registration Desk, just bring some sort of confirmation of the transaction.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> In terms of getting in, should not be a problem as long as you have the e-ticket/print the ticket out and show it at the door.


 
  
 Lol, you beat me to it!


----------



## MayorDomino

Ok Cheers.


----------



## jynjyn

ejong7 said:


> Came back from meeting my friend Ethan (@thirdeye
> ) and I got the chance to finally see the inside of the hotel venue for the first time. I've seen the hotel a couple of times from the outside but the inside looks as crazy amazing as it was from the photos. The escalators flanked by the light panel just give it such a grand feel. Anybody who went to CanJam 2015 but appreciate a more modern setting would definitely love the new venue!
> 
> We managed to get a short tour into the planned showroom and wow it was huge. It is roughly twice the size of the two rooms from CJ 2015 COMBINED and is also bigger than the one in CJ SG 2016 (sorry Singapore guys, we're one-uping you guys here!). And with the extra private showrooms included I'm quite sure this will be the largest CanJam (RMAF is its own event, so you can't take into account their entire show space) till date.
> ...




Is there any bicycle parking near the hotel?


----------



## ejong7

jynjyn said:


> Is there any bicycle parking near the hotel?


 

 That I did not look out for (didn't think of that actually) but since there's Waterloo train station nearby I would think there would be spots around to park your bike. Not directly around the hotel though at least from what I remember.


----------



## piotrus-g

Super stoked for this!
  
 Can't wait to hang out with you guys!


----------



## mammal

Really looking forward to meeting you, fan of your products. Eagerly waiting for Harmony 8.2


----------



## cho8

jynjyn said:


> Is there any bicycle parking near the hotel?




Don't think there is. Closest would be the back of Waterloo station which is about 7 minutes walk to the venue. If you're bores biking then there are a few more bike stops which are closer. Or just chain the bike to a lamp post


----------



## Flisker

Hey guys,
  
 is there any chance of listening to Audeze LCD-4 on this CamJam ?

 ps: Never been on one, but thinking about giving this one a try


----------



## conquerator2

A fellow Czech mate 
I think there is a good chance the LCD4 will be there.
Last year it was a total blast


----------



## ostewart

I'll be there 
  
 a badge please?
  
 Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jobbing

Ticket purchased!
@third_eye : can I have a badge please?


----------



## sujitsky

Do Volunteers also get a badge?


----------



## Flisker

conquerator2 said:


> A fellow Czech mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! , thanks for info


----------



## MaximoP51

Does anyone know if you can pre-book private auditions for August/ if not yet when could this be done, or does it have to be with the companies directly and not booked through canjam?


----------



## moedawg140

maximop51 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pre-book private auditions for August/ if not yet when could this be done, or does it have to be with the companies directly and not booked through canjam?


 
  
 If you live near London or are willing to travel to the area, you can audition a plethora of audio equipment at CustomCable, in New Malden, London, UK.  @PhilW is amazing and would take good care of you.  His site is here: http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/.  I've got a few video tours of his facility in my _The Journey Of Hi-Fi_ channel on YouTube, if interested as well.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## ostewart

maximop51 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pre-book private auditions for August/ if not yet when could this be done, or does it have to be with the companies directly and not booked through canjam?


 
  
 Or if you are down South there is http://www.HifiHeadphones.co.uk They also have a great selection of headphones and a demo room, the staff are super friendly.
  
 What in particular are you wanting to try at CanJam?


----------



## potkettleblack

ostewart said:


> Or if you are down South there is http://www.HifiHeadphones.co.uk They also have a great selection of headphones and a demo room, the staff are super friendly.
> 
> What in particular are you wanting to try at CanJam?


+1
The best headphone shop in the UK as far as I'm concerned.. And in the next year or so they're gonna take things to a whole new level.


----------



## PhilW

potkettleblack said:


> +1
> The best headphone shop in the UK as far as I'm concerned.. And in the next year or so they're gonna take things to a whole new level.


 
  
 I think you are getting a little confused here! between HighEndHeadphones and HiFiHeadphones


----------



## PhilW

moedawg140 said:


> If you live near London or are willing to travel to the area, you can audition a plethora of audio equipment at CustomCable, in New Malden, London, UK.  @PhilW is amazing and would take good care of you.  His site is here: http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/.  I've got a few video tours of his facility in my _The Journey Of Hi-Fi_ channel on YouTube, if interested as well.
> 
> Good luck!


 

 Thank you @moedawg140
  
 Yeah we can organise a demonstration in London if required. 
  
 ATB
  
 Phil


----------



## potkettleblack

philw said:


> I think you are getting a little confused here! between HighEndHeadphones and HiFiHeadphones


You're right! How embarrassing. So to clarify: HighEndHeadphones is the best shop in the UK.

Sorry for any confusion caused


----------



## PhilW

potkettleblack said:


> You're right! How embarrassing. So to clarify: HighEndHeadphones is the best shop in the UK.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion caused


 
  
 That makes me feel sad 
  
 No problem hehe
  
 Phil


----------



## terencetcf

philw said:


> I think you are getting a little confused here! between HighEndHeadphones and HiFiHeadphones


 
  
 Where is this?


----------



## ostewart

terencetcf said:


> Where is this?


 
http://www.highendheadphones.co.uk/
  
*1 The Stable Yard, Millow Hall Farm, Dunton
 Bedfordshire, SG18 8RH*


----------



## PhilW

terencetcf said:


> Where is this?


 
  
 I shall remain impartial.
  
 All the best
  
 Phil


----------



## TokenGesture

As a customer, I can vouch for all 3 of them


----------



## ejong7

tokengesture said:


> As a customer, I can vouch for all 3 of them


 
 Behold the peacekeeper.


----------



## AndrewH13

Highend is a delightful place by a farm to listen to top gear over a few coffees. Bought my 846s there after audition. 

But will make an effort to get to Custom Cable this year . Better choice of DAPs it seems as highend concentrate on A&K, at least on my visit last year.


----------



## potkettleblack

Yeah my comment seemed a bit catty so Im sorry for Hifiheadheaphones for that - just had a lot of support from highendheadphones over the past two years, so try to promote the place when I can. I think their ethos is bang on.

I always catch your videos online and you always come across very friendly.


----------



## glassmonkey

tokengesture said:


> As a customer, I can vouch for all 3 of them


 
 I know @PhilW and @Tony-Hifi are awesome. I haven't had any experience with Highendheadphones, but I've heard nothing but good things from friends who have done business with them. They have a real willingness to engage the local community.


----------



## moedawg140

potkettleblack said:


> Yeah my comment seemed a bit catty so Im sorry for Hifiheadheaphones for that - just had a lot of support from highendheadphones over the past two years, so try to promote the place when I can. I think their ethos is bang on.
> 
> I always catch your videos online and you always come across very friendly.


 
  
 Was the second paragraph directed towards me?  I apologize in advance if it wasn't, but if it was, thanks for the comment, and if you can, please quote me or mention me (like this: @moedawg140) so I know for certain the post/message was directed towards me.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## potkettleblack

moedawg140 said:


> Was the second paragraph directed towards me?  I apologize in advance if it wasn't, but if it was, thanks for the comment, and if you can, please quote me or mention me (like this: @moedawg140
> ) so I know for certain the post/message was directed towards me.  Thank you in advance.


No no lol it was aimed at the Hifi headphones admin but you *can* take it* it as well, as you're always cool and helpful to users


----------



## moedawg140

potkettleblack said:


> No no lol it was aimed at the Hifi headphones admin but you can't take it as well, as you're always cool and helpful to users


 
  
 Ah, okay, my bad, my apologies! I'll take it, and thanks for the kind words.  I do what I can.


----------



## third_eye

Violectric by Lake People added to exhibitor list!


----------



## TokenGesture

third_eye said:


> Violectric by Lake People added to exhibitor list!


----------



## leaky74

third_eye said:


> Violectric by Lake People added to exhibitor list!




Very keen to audition one of these!


----------



## bmichels

*Registered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
  
*I am looking forward meeting you all there again.*
  
*I will bring me "RWAK100-MOJO-SHURE KSE1500" little brick ** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *


----------



## third_eye

bmichels said:


> *Registered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! So nice seeing you in Munich last week!


----------



## bmichels

May I reiterate the suggestion that I made last year regarding badges ?

 since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username so that we can reconize each-other. Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize

 something like this:




 What do you think ? 
  
*--> May be CanJam's people can organise this (include our avatar on the printed badge) or send a template or send the suggestion with each registration ?*


----------



## Cagin

bmichels said:


> May I reiterate the suggestion that I made last year regarding badges ?
> 
> 
> since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username so that we can reconize each-other. Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize
> ...



And please please and more visible and possibly one table with some chairs where those interested in selling their gear could use so potential buyers can sit and audition.
I'd bet that almost everyone skipped noticed that WTS/WTT sheet of paper on the doorway leading into the main hall of the Russell hotel ^^


----------



## glassmonkey

bmichels said:


> *Registered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Little brick? Ha! I look forward to seeing this.


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> Violectric by Lake People added to exhibitor list!


 
 Violectric and Cavalli! This is like a nocturnal fantasy, and it's only getting started.


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> Violectric and Cavalli! This is like a nocturnal fantasy, and it's only getting started.


 
  
 Indeed! Comply added to exhibitor list.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm...

Need to make a concerted effort to save some cash, only three months away now.


----------



## third_eye

Effect Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Need to make a concerted effort to save some cash, only three months away now.


 
 I'm waiting on the Euros to come up by then!
  
 Got more chance of that happening than saving anyway.


----------



## nepherte

Looks like I'll be making it to Canjam London 2016 after all. Just booked my Eurostar ticket from Brussels to London (and back) for Saturday. I'm blaming @bmichels and @warrenpchi for this relapse into headphone meets!
  
 You'll probably find me comparing the SR-007 and SR-009 at the HeadAmp booth or indulging my dust cover fetish at the Cavalli Audio booth. Say whuuut? Yes, you can check with @warrenpchi, it's a thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS I'll take that canjam profile badge now


----------



## rthomas

Canjam 2015 was great! I hope somebody brings the GSX Mk 2, I've never had a chance to audition the amp.


----------



## nepherte

rthomas said:


> Canjam 2015 was great! I hope somebody brings the GSX Mk 2, I've never had a chance to audition the amp.


 

 Can't believe HeadAmp woudn't bring one.


----------



## rthomas

Great! I think Headamp and Eddie Current may be the hardest amps to find in the UK.


----------



## Bart147

After London ( headroom ) and Paris ( sound days ) earlier this year i'll be back in London for the CanJam expo , good times coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Jobbing

@third_eye I'd be interested to see a list of novelties and product launches to be expected at CanJam.
 Would you be able to compile such a list based on exhibitors' input and update it on page #1?


----------



## third_eye

nepherte said:


> Looks like I'll be making it to Canjam London 2016 after all. Just booked my Eurostar ticket from Brussels to London (and back) for Saturday. I'm blaming @bmichels and @warrenpchi for this relapse into headphone meets!
> 
> You'll probably find me comparing the SR-007 and SR-009 at the HeadAmp booth or indulging my dust cover fetish at the Cavalli Audio booth. Say whuuut? Yes, you can check with @warrenpchi, it's a thing
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excellent! (I need to find out more about the dust cover thing, paging @warrenpchi.....)
  
  


rthomas said:


> Canjam 2015 was great! I hope somebody brings the GSX Mk 2, I've never had a chance to audition the amp.


 
  
 Yes, Headamp should be there with the GSX Mk 2!
  
  


bart147 said:


> After London ( headroom ) and Paris ( sound days ) earlier this year i'll be back in London for the CanJam expo , good times coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jobbing said:


> @third_eye I'd be interested to see a list of novelties and product launches to be expected at CanJam.
> Would you be able to compile such a list based on exhibitors' input and update it on page #1?


 
  
 Yes, we will be updating the thread as we get closer to the event along with info on Show Specials, the Scavenger Hunt contest, and more....


----------



## 4agze

Never been to these CanJam but looking forward to attend this year...


----------



## third_eye

4agze said:


> Never been to these CanJam but looking forward to attend this year...


 
  
 You are in for a treat, it's gonna be a big one!


----------



## third_eye

Shanling added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Jtyoung

so cool i just found this.! tickets booked!


----------



## third_eye

Smyth Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Cagin

I hope that if Shure isn't exhibiting, that at least a headfier would bring a KSE1500. I'm very curious about comparing my Empire Zeus R to it. (I'd bring my own set of clean unused tips of course ^^)
  
  
 edit: noticed my tag was 2015, can I get a 2016 one  and if you missed my earlier post, I want to volunteer a day again this year


----------



## third_eye

cagin said:


> edit: noticed my tag was 2015, can I get a 2016 one  and if you missed my earlier post, I want to volunteer a day again this year


 
  
 Yep, got you down to volunteer....thanks!


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> Smyth Research added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Sweet!  I wonder how their new version of the Realizer is coming along.  At Canjam Socal 2015, they were saying it'd be about half the price of the old one and simulate vertical as well as horizontal speakers.


----------



## third_eye

stillhart said:


> Sweet!  I wonder how their new version of the Realizer is coming along.  At Canjam Socal 2015, they were saying it'd be about half the price of the old one and simulate vertical as well as horizontal speakers.


 
  
 Yes, they showed the Realiser A16 for the first time in Munich a few weeks ago. It was really impressive and should be around $1500.


----------



## drubrew

cagin said:


> I hope that if Shure isn't exhibiting, that at least a headfier would bring a KSE1500. I'm very curious about comparing my Empire Zeus R to it. (I'd bring my own set of clean unused tips of course ^^)
> 
> 
> edit: noticed my tag was 2015, can I get a 2016 one  and if you missed my earlier post, I want to volunteer a day again this year


 
 We will bring this set up for you to hear


----------



## glassmonkey

drubrew said:


> cagin said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that if Shure isn't exhibiting, that at least a headfier would bring a KSE1500. I'm very curious about comparing my Empire Zeus R to it. (I'd bring my own set of clean unused tips of course ^^)
> ...


 
 I'm so excited! Also looking forward to meeting all the volunteers--see you at the table!


----------



## pipedreamer

third_eye said:


> Yes, they showed the Realiser A16 for the first time in Munich a few weeks ago. It was really impressive and should be around $1500.


 

 I heard the Realiser at Munich a few weeks ago and IMHO, it was the most impressive thing at the show. If you only come to CanJam for one thing, come to hear this. I've been in the audio industry for 26 years and am not easily impressed. This impressed me...
  
 Cheers,
  
 Peter.


----------



## Caos

This is brilliant! I will definitely pop around 
  
 Are you still looking for volunteers, by the way? Would love to help out!


----------



## bmichels

third_eye said:


> Yes, they showed the Realiser A16 for the first time in Munich a few weeks ago. It was really impressive and should be around $1500.




I also had a demo in Munich. It is impressive indeed, but.... I believe it is much more suited for Movie playing than for Audio playing ! Don't you think ?


----------



## third_eye

caos said:


> This is brilliant! I will definitely pop around
> 
> Are you still looking for volunteers, by the way? Would love to help out!


 
  
 Yes, we still have some open volunteer spots left. Sent you a PM.


----------



## conquerator2

bmichels said:


> I also had a demo in Munich. It is impressive indeed, but.... I believe it is much more suited for Movie playing than for Audio playing ! Don't you think ?




Certainly even more so for gaming


----------



## m17xr2b

Might bring the Stratus with Yggy, not sure about the logistics.


----------



## henriks

Going again this year with the wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 staying in Croydon for 5 days...


----------



## potkettleblack

Anyone know if the hifiman e-stat will be there?


----------



## third_eye

potkettleblack said:


> Anyone know if the hifiman e-stat will be there?


 
  
 I would imagine so, they are exhibiting at CanJam London.


----------



## third_eye

Mitchell & Johnson added to exhibitor list!


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> Mitchell & Johnson added to exhibitor list!


 
 Awesome! That probably means Verisonix products :3


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> Mitchell & Johnson added to exhibitor list!


 
 Nice. I wanted to back the KS campaign, but was saving for another purchase. It will be nice to hear their gear. I've already had two friends tell me they really liked the KS headphones.
  
  
@third_eye Any chance I can get the badge early for Canjam London since I've signed up to volunteer this year?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Not going to make it CanJam this year either, but I will be moving to London for a month or two around December. Any recommendations for stuff to do/places to visit in London/UK?


----------



## Louis940

@third_eye do you need any more volunteers? Would love to do it again this year


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> @third_eye Any chance I can get the badge early for Canjam London since I've signed up to volunteer this year?


 
  
 Yes, definitely! We will be doing a meetup/cocktail hour for CanJam volunteers on the Friday evening, August 12 so we can provide badges then.
  
  


louis940 said:


> @third_eye do you need any more volunteers? Would love to do it again this year


 
  
 Yep, just sent you a PM!


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > @third_eye Any chance I can get the badge early for Canjam London since I've signed up to volunteer this year?
> ...


 
 That might be dangerous after we all attend the Great British Beer Festival on Friday.


----------



## Jobbing

glassmonkey said:


> That might be dangerous after we all attend the Great British Beer Festival on Friday.




You shouldn't have mentioned that, there's a reason to take that earlier flight


----------



## third_eye

Wait, cocktails are ok after beer, right??


----------



## piotrus-g

third_eye said:


> Wait, cocktails are ok after beer, right??


 yup, always go up in %


----------



## glassmonkey

piotrus-g said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, cocktails are ok after beer, right??
> ...


 
 There seem to be contradictory reports. I always remember "liquor then beer, you're in the clear." In Poland, even the beer is generally over 5% alcohol, and we all know about the vodka. I could use some Zubrowka right about now (the vodka, not the beer).


----------



## AxelCloris

Spoiler: Boring drinking science



The order for consuming beer and liquor is a myth. It all comes down to how quickly you drink and how quickly your body can process and metabolize the alcohol. The average adult male metabolizes one drink an hour. Drink what you want when you want and as long as you don't drink large amounts quickly you'll be fine either way you go. As Piotr's wink implies, if someone starts drinking 2-3 beers an hour and then 2-3 glasses of whiskey an hour they're likely to get sick due to the increased alcohol intake. That's why many believe they can drink liquor then beer without ill effects because they're consuming less alcohol in the same window.


  
 And to stay somewhat on topic, I love the graphic on canjamglobal.com for the event.


----------



## third_eye

Kuos added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Jobbing

I would have expected to see more prominent brands listed here http://www.head-fi.org/t/804282/canjam-london-2016-august-13-14-2016#post_12485380 
@third_eye : linking the company names might help the exhibitors to gain more traffic to their own website


----------



## third_eye

> @third_eye : linking the company names might help the exhibitors to gain more traffic to their own website


 
  
 Yeah, good idea! Links updated.


----------



## third_eye

FiiO added to exhibitor list!


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> FiiO added to exhibitor list!


 
 YESSS! I've wanted to hear and play with that X7 for a while! Also, X3 II and many others. I could stay plenty busy with just listening to all the beautiful in ear options. I just might do.


----------



## Duncan

glassmonkey said:


> YESSS! I've wanted to hear and play with that X7 for a while! Also, X3 II and many others. I could stay plenty busy with just listening to all the beautiful in ear options. I just might do.


Ditto!  Two months to go


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers and Kimber Kable added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> YESSS! I've wanted to hear and play with that X7 for a while! Also, X3 II and many others. I could stay plenty busy with just listening to all the beautiful in ear options. I just might do.


 
  
 Oh yes, you will be plenty busy!


----------



## 4agze

Ticket booked for Saturday! See you guys there.... rock on!! 
  
 Looking forward to test AK's and Noble's range


----------



## third_eye

4agze said:


> Ticket booked for Saturday! See you guys there.... rock on!!
> 
> Looking forward to test AK's and Noble's range


 
  
 See you there!


----------



## third_eye

SpinFit added to exhibitor list!


----------



## nepherte

third_eye said:


> SpinFit added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Excellent. In search of tips for my Noble K10 and SpinFit is definitely on my list.


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Ticket purchased, looking forward to the event.
  
 Really hoping that Campfire Audio are there so I can listen to the Andromeda.
  
 PS - could I please have a badge?


----------



## mark2410

transportation and accommodation now booked.


----------



## third_eye

mark2410 said:


> transportation and accommodation now booked.


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!


----------



## Cagin

Gah minor fail on my behalf, I know I had said I'd try to come Friday too to take part in the pre-event activities/dinner, but after seeing the accommodation prices around that time I backed down and bought eurostar train tickets for Saturday 1st/earliest arrival there and leaving on Monday afternoon. But after I had already booked the train a day later I settled on the nearby Tune hotel. Could've added a Friday it was so affordable... sry fellas


----------



## conquerator2

So, I am looking for anyone who would be willing to assist me with my accommodation in London (Fri - Tue) as that will most definitely be the most expensive part of the trip, possible headphone purchases notwithstanding 
 If you are coming in for CanJam from abroad, are a local Londonian or anything else and would be willing to:
 Share a room, which would bring the cost down a half, the Westminster hotel allows for this and would be the best choice.
 Know of or are staying in any [cheaper] hotel nearby the venue.
 Would be willing to take me in for accommodation. You won't even know I am there. And I am nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anything else that would allow me to sleep in good vicinity to the event. I take all suggestions :]
 If anyone helps me with this, I'll love you forever. Also you'll be my friend and I'll boast about your kindness at every party forever after.
 Accommodation is a pain in the butt in London... Also,I could buy a very decent headphone for what I would save and support the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 All PMs welcome and thank you! <3


----------



## third_eye

Focal added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Focal added to exhibitor list!


 

 The big one from across the channel is here.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> The big one from across the channel is here.


 
  
 Yeah, I can't wait to hear the Utopia and Elear this weekend!


----------



## bmichels

third_eye said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to hear the Utopia and Elear this weekend!




+1 for the utopia


----------



## caly

Hi, I hope to be able to attend this event from the US since I'll be on summer break in August. I was looking at the exhibitor list and found it noticeably lacking in British hi-fi companies that make headphones or headphone amps, like Arcam, Cambridge Audio, NAD, Music Hall, and Musical Fidelity. I'm sure there are more that I don't know of as well. Will any of these British hi-fi companies be added later? In particular Arcam, which announced a new headphone amp on here the other day? http://www.head-fi.org/t/809850/arcam-rhead-class-a-analogue-headphone-amp-july-2016


----------



## third_eye

Audeze, Apogee, and FLC Technology added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Labkable added to exhibitor list!


----------



## terencetcf

Are we going to meet up before the event like last time?


----------



## third_eye

terencetcf said:


> Are we going to meet up before the event like last time?


 
  
 Absolutely! I'll send details when we get closer but we will be doing a meet and greet at the hotel on Friday evening.


----------



## third_eye

Etymotic and Naim Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Rowethren

Really started getting into audio the last few years and it is very tempted to go as it is only an hour from me! Have to get over my horrible anxiety about talking to people but I am sure it is worth it! 





 Do exhibitors normally have stock of the items they are demoing as I am really looking for some TOTL over ears and this looks like a good way to test them all.


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Really started getting into audio the last few years and it is very tempted to go as it is only an hour from me! Have to get over my horrible anxiety about talking to people but I am sure it is worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it will be most definitely worth it! Some exhibitors will have stock of items to sell at the event but the real advantage is being able to get your hands (and ears) on a huge assortment of gear in one place. CanJam events also retain a great community feel so I'm sure you will feel comfortable and have a great time!


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Yes, it will be most definitely worth it! Some exhibitors will have stock of items to sell at the event but the real advantage is being able to get your hands (and ears) on a huge assortment of gear in one place. CanJam events also retain a great community feel so I'm sure you will feel comfortable and have a great time!


 
 Good pep talk! See you guys there then!


----------



## Cagin

rowethren said:


> Really started getting into audio the last few years and it is very tempted to go as it is only an hour from me! Have to get over my horrible [COLOR=222222]anxiety about talking to people but I am sure it is worth it! [/COLOR]  Do exhibitors normally have stock of the items they are demoing as I am really looking for some TOTL over ears and this looks like a good way to test them all.


definitely worth it. I'm battling my own agoraphobia, so I volunteered last year. Was the best way for me to get to know other headfiers.
I still remember it well, had sat down in the Russell square park to calm myself before stepping inside th hotel. And once in front of show hall entrance after gathering up bit of courage before going in, I got greeted by Warren who showed me around soon followed by Ethan. Bless em ^^
Repeating it all again this year. Will be easier I know. The Struggle is always ongoing  This time around I promised myself I'd go out of my comfort zone and attend the desktop DAC/amps & big cans booths (being a dap/iem dude).

While they were a lot of gear you could've bought on the spot, some you could've only placed an order (with nice show discount ^^). If I were you, I'd contact each of the rep/exhibitors in advance to ask if they would bring any units for sale.


----------



## Rowethren

cagin said:


> definitely worth it. I'm battling my own agoraphobia, so I volunteered last year. Was the best way for me to get to know other headfiers.
> I still remember it well, had sat down in the Russell square park to calm myself before stepping inside th hotel. And once in front of show hall entrance after gathering up bit of courage before going in, I got greeted by Warren who showed me around soon followed by Ethan. Bless em ^^
> Repeating it all again this year. Will be easier I know. The Struggle is always ongoing
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think I am out of the IEM market now with my Custom K10s I am getting next week but the big boys is where I am interested. I think I might end up spending lots of money at this event, you are all terrible infuences! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Head-Fi is a place of financial evil! lol


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?


----------



## Jobbing

Don't expect UK based companies to give discount on stock items


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Have they increased the price tag due to the plummet of pound and sterling?


----------



## nc8000

louisarmstrong said:


> Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?




Well if you come from outside UK you will get more pounds for your money but prices might also go up.


----------



## piotrus-g

louisarmstrong said:


> Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?


 

 I wouldn't expect any problems _this year _as technically UK is still in EU.
  
 As mentioned before you may get better pricing on some stuff (if you come from outside UK) though I always remembered London as quite expensive place to begin with, so difference may be barely noticable.


----------



## nc8000

UK is a full member of EU for at least another 2 years and probably longer


----------



## glassmonkey

louisarmstrong said:


> Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?


 I wouldn't worry about Brexit for Canjam. It doesn't officially happen until an act of Parliament is passed. With no Prime Minister that vote is a while away, and the outcome of the vote may not match the referendum outcome. There is lots of uncertainty still about Brexit. In the meantime, enjoy lower prices of British goods (if your income currency isn't GBP £), and don't forget to do your VAT exemption paperwork to claim back VAT if you are from outside the EU.


----------



## third_eye

louisarmstrong said:


> Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?


 
  
 No, this will not affect CanJam! It will however, make the travel costs a little easier for those coming in from out of the country and yes, some of us are already building our shopping lists for British goods.


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Netforce

louisarmstrong said:


> Britain is going to quit EU. Is that going to affect Canjam?


 
 CanJam is holding its own referendum if they want to remain or leave the Head-Fi Union...
  
 But things should be business as usual.


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
 Took them long enough! What is a major event like this without Sennheiser? Sadly lacking in marble machinery, that's what! The marble marvel will be there right?


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> Took them long enough! What is a major event like this without Sennheiser? Sadly lacking in marble machinery, that's what! The marble marvel will be there right?


 
  
 Indeed it will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We'll be posting more details soon.


----------



## Jobbing

third_eye said:


> No, this will not affect CanJam!
> 
> .... some of us are already building our shopping lists for British goods.




ATM machines? Debit card or Credit only?


----------



## third_eye

jobbing said:


> ATM machines? Debit card or Credit only?


 
  
 Hey, whatever works right? 
  




  
  
*Reminder: The Park Plaza Hotel discounted rate ends tomorrow, June 30 so if you are planning to stay at the hotel and have not booked yet, now's the time!*
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 The hotel is offering a discounted rate of £159/night (plus VAT) which includes breakfast and wifi and is valid from August 11-15. A supplement of £10 will be added for double occupancy. Please use the following link to make your reservations: http://www.parkplaza.com/canjam-london-august-2016


----------



## Duncan

Credit cards, you get hit by a surcharge, and some machines (non bank) charge you a surcharge regardless.


----------



## Jobbing

duncan said:


> Credit cards, you get hit by a surcharge, and some machines (non bank) charge you a surcharge regardless.




I assume exhibitors won't take debit cards on the spot, I don't expect them to have a debit card facility let alone be able to buy in £££


----------



## third_eye

Ultrasone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Flare Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Rowethren

Hello, I was probably going to come for the Saturday but I hear there was some kind of pre event gathering on the Friday what does this normally entail? Just interested because if it is a proper gathering I will book a hotel room for the Friday night. Thanks in advance for the advise.

P.S If you were wondering my name is Matt.


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Hello, I was probably going to come for the Saturday but I hear there was some kind of pre event gathering on the Friday what does this normally entail? Just interested because if it is a proper gathering I will book a hotel room for the Friday night. Thanks in advance for the advise.
> 
> P.S If you were wondering my name is Matt.


 
  
 Hey Matt! We will be getting together with our volunteer staff early Friday evening to do a walkthrough and then will be having drinks in the Bar/Lounge Area. Many CanJam attendees will be around for that, we'll be the group wearing CanJam T-Shirts and comparing our portable gear over cocktails. Everyone from Attendees and Exhibitors alike are welcome!


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Hey Matt! We will be getting together with our volunteer staff early Friday evening to do a walkthrough and then will be having drinks in the Bar/Lounge Area. Many CanJam attendees will be around for that, we'll be the group wearing CanJam T-Shirts and comparing our portable gear over cocktails. Everyone from Attendees and Exhibitors alike are welcome!


 
  
 Hehe, so you will be the people with the huge reinforced pockets stuffed with triple stacks worth over £9000 then?


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Hehe, so you will be the people with the huge reinforced pockets stuffed with triple stacks worth over £9000 then?


 
  
 Indeed! Here is a pic from the night before CanJam Singapore, we had a few of these "pods" filled up. That's what makes CanJam events so very special....the community aspect!


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Indeed! Here is a pic from the night before CanJam Singapore, we had a few of these "pods" filled up. That's what makes CanJam events so very special....the community aspect!


 
  
 Looks sweet! I think I waited too long before booking though the link just sends me to the home page now!


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Looks sweet! I think I waited too long before booking though the link just sends me to the home page now!


 
  
 It unfortunately expired today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I will ask if them if we can extend by a few more days again.


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> It unfortunately expired today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I saw the message but thought it was by the end of the day but it seems sadly not. Fingers crossed they will let you extend it!


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Yeah I saw the message but thought it was by the end of the day but it seems sadly not. Fingers crossed they will let you extend it!


 
  
 Yeah, should have a response by tomorrow morning (UK time). Fingers crossed.


----------



## henriks

Any good headphone shops around London?
  
 And can i have a badge


----------



## Rowethren

henriks said:


> Any good headphone shops around London?
> 
> And can i have a badge


 
  
 There is Custom Cables in New Malden http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/ and Hifiheadphones which is a bit further away in Lancing ​http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/ Might be more but theses are the two that I have used myself before. Hope that helps


----------



## moedawg140

rowethren said:


> There is Custom Cables in New Malden http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/ and Hifiheadphones which is a bit further away in Lancing ​http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/ Might be more but theses are the two that I have used myself before. Hope that helps


 
  
 CustomCable is awesome!  I've got tour videos with pictures in the 2015 CanJam London Impressions thread if anyone is interested.  Everyone's smartphone's browser may or may not be able to load the pictures and videos, so you may need to use a tablet or computer for maximum stability: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015/330#post_11906651.


----------



## Rowethren

moedawg140 said:


> CustomCable is awesome!  I've got tour videos with pictures in the 2015 CanJam London Impressions thread if anyone is interested.  Everyone's smartphone's browser may or may not be able to load the pictures and videos, so you may need to use a tablet or computer for maximum stability: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015/330#post_11906651.


 
  
 Nice lot of information there, looks like you had a hell of a time!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> CustomCable is awesome!  I've got tour videos with pictures in the 2015 CanJam London Impressions thread if anyone is interested.  Everyone's smartphone's browser may or may not be able to load the pictures and videos, so you may need to use a tablet or computer for maximum stability: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015/330#post_11906651.


 
  
 Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed going through these pics again. EPIC POST!!!


----------



## moedawg140

rowethren said:


> Nice lot of information there, looks like you had a hell of a time!


 
  
 I did, hopefully I will be able to have even more fun this next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


third_eye said:


> Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed going through these pics again. EPIC POST!!!


 
  
 Thank you sir.  It's nice to post positivitly in a positive place (thread), you know?  _I ain't got no time for negativity_.  I need to step up my photography/gear to your level.  One day...


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Yeah I saw the message but thought it was by the end of the day but it seems sadly not. Fingers crossed they will let you extend it!


 
  
 Hotel link is working again!


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Hotel link is working again!




Cool, thanks! Just a quick question. What is the difference between all the different rate types? Can't seem to see that referenced anywhere on the booking page.


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Cool, thanks! Just a quick question. What is the difference between all the different rate types? Can't seem to see that referenced anywhere on the booking page.


 
  
 I don't think there is any difference. We used the "Sup Atrium Facing" option.


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> I don't think there is any difference. We used the "Sup Atrium Facing" option.




Right, I will book that now then for the Friday night!


----------



## conquerator2

Unfortunately, I won't be in London after all this year due to health reasons. But I hope to see yall next year and maybe at other Canjams :}


----------



## moedawg140

conquerator2 said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be in London after all this year due to health reasons. But I hope to see yall next year and maybe at other Canjams :}




Really sorry to hear this, my friend. I hope that you get well as soon as possible and let me know if you need anything - you know how to contact me. 

Best wishes.


----------



## henriks

Totally off subject, found a Five Guys, guess i'm not going hungry to bed in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://www.google.dk/maps/place/Five+Guys+Oxford+Circus/@51.5145084,-0.1405766,646a,20y,301.75h/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x66d44d21b67bb1c4!8m2!3d51.514441!4d-0.1403788


----------



## LouisArmstrong

henriks said:


> Totally off subject, found a Five Guys, guess i'm not going hungry to bed in London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Can you actually name the five guys?


----------



## third_eye

henriks said:


> Totally off subject, found a Five Guys, guess i'm not going hungry to bed in London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, did not even realize that there was a Five Guys in London! Very good, but gotta say that being in California, am very partial to InNOut which unfortunately is just a regional thing.


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be in London after all this year due to health reasons. But I hope to see yall next year and maybe at other Canjams :}


 
  
 Sorry to hear this, get well soon!


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> henriks said:
> 
> 
> > Totally off subject, found a Five Guys, guess i'm not going hungry to bed in London
> ...


 
 Man could I use a 2x4 animal style whole onions with a neopolitan shake right about now. The UK doesn't have anything like that, though.


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> Man could I use a 2x4 animal style whole onions with a neopolitan shake right about now. The UK doesn't have anything like that, though.


 
 Nice! Yeah, one can get pretty crazy with the secret menu. I need to try a 4x4 sometime although might need a fork and knife for this one...


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Wow, did not even realize that there was a Five Guys in London! Very good, but gotta say that being in California, am very partial to InNOut which unfortunately is just a regional thing.




In-N-Out Burger is simply amazeballs. *drools


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> Man could I use a 2x4 animal style whole onions with a neopolitan shake right about now. The UK doesn't have anything like that, though.




I had a burger and a beer here 

http://burgerandshake.co.uk

Just around the corner from hotel Russell, fantastic burger


----------



## third_eye

Can't believe we're less than 6 weeks away from CanJam London 2016! If you have not yet purchased tickets, please head over to the Eventbrite page here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2016-tickets-23052959021
  
 Also, many of you have asked if they could have their head-fi usernames on their printed badges at CanJam London 2016. We've found a workaround solution for this so if you would like your head-fi user name on your badge AND you have already purchased a CanJam London ticket through Eventbrite, please send me a PM (or email to ethan@canjam.org) with your full name, email address, and Head-Fi user name. 
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone next month, this is going to be an amazing event!


----------



## henriks

Are there any panels this time?


----------



## third_eye

henriks said:


> Are there any panels this time?


 
  
 Yes, there will be panels on both Saturday and Sunday.....we'll provide more details as soon as available!


----------



## caly

Can anyone answer my question from a few pages ago? Will any of the British hi-fi companies like Arcam, Cambridge Audio, NAD, Music Hall, or Musical Fidelity (et al.) be added to the exhibitor list before the show date? I'd really like to hear their stuff all in one place, but if they won't be at the show I may make other plans instead.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

caly said:


> Can anyone answer my question from a few pages ago? Will any of the British hi-fi companies like Arcam, Cambridge Audio, NAD, Music Hall, or Musical Fidelity (et al.) be added to the exhibitor list before the show date? I'd really like to hear their stuff all in one place, but if they won't be at the show I may make other plans instead.


 

 Considering the pound rate, it would be a very good idea.


----------



## mammal

Does anyone know whether Schiit is coming?


----------



## nc8000

mammal said:


> Does anyone know whether Schiit is coming?




As long as they are not on the exhibitor list in the first post then no. If they come the list will be updated to show it. Unless they are represented indirectly by another exhibitor.


----------



## henriks

I think i saw Shiit at Mrspeakers stand Last year..


----------



## ostewart

henriks said:


> I think i saw Shiit at Mrspeakers stand Last year..


 
  
 Indeed, Mark at Highendworkshop deals with Mrspeaker and Schiit and others, so he will likely be there with Schiit along with Mrspeakers equipment


----------



## Type35

I might decide to attend at the last minute.
 Anyone knows if there will be ticket sale at the door?


----------



## Cagin

type35 said:


> I might decide to attend at the last minute.
> Anyone knows if there will be ticket sale at the door?


indeed you can


----------



## ejong7

type35 said:


> I might decide to attend at the last minute.
> Anyone knows if there will be ticket sale at the door?




You can but bear in mind that its pricier.


----------



## third_eye

1More added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Type35

Ejong7, you stated that ticket prices will be higher at the door.
 I tried to get more info about it in this thread and on the Eventbrite website but couldn't find anything.
 Where did you get this info and what are the ticket prices sold onsite?


----------



## third_eye

type35 said:


> Ejong7, you stated that ticket prices will be higher at the door.
> I tried to get more info about it in this thread and on the Eventbrite website but couldn't find anything.
> Where did you get this info and what are the ticket prices sold onsite?


 
  
 I've updated the first post in this thread with the door prices. There is a £5 surcharge for tickets purchased at the door, so £15 for a one day pass and £20 for a weekend pass (online Eventbrite tickets are £10 day/ £15 weekend).


----------



## Jobbing

@third_eye : 
It's impressive to see that list growing with over 6 weeks to go. Still, I was expecting to see a few others appear on the list, especially some of the European brands now that CanJam is in their backyard.

Do you think it could make a difference if we mention those companies we would like to sign up and meet in London?


----------



## third_eye

jobbing said:


> @third_eye :
> It's impressive to see that list growing with over 6 weeks to go. Still, I was expecting to see a few others appear on the list, especially some of the European brands now that CanJam is in their backyard.
> 
> Do you think it could make a difference if we mention those companies we would like to sign up and meet in London?


 
  
 Thanks, we're expecting a fantastic event on a much larger scale than last year's show at the Russell Hotel! With that said, not every company is in a position to exhibit at CanJam London and this usually comes down to budget, staffing, scheduling conflicts or any combination of the above. As is, we are very nearly sold out of exhibitor space but do have a few remaining units available for exhibitors to jump on board and expect some to still do so. 
  
 Can't wait, only 5 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Jobbing

third_eye said:


> Thanks, we're expecting a fantastic event on a much larger scale than last year's show at the Russell Hotel! With that said, not every company is in a position to exhibit at CanJam London and this usually comes down to budget, staffing, scheduling conflicts or any combination of the above. As is, we are very nearly sold out of exhibitor space but do have a few remaining units available for exhibitors to jump on board and expect some to still do so.
> 
> Can't wait, only 5 more weeks to go!!


 
  
 Good to know you're nearly sold out, well done (5 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I'm well aware that there's much more to it then simply signing up. It's just that now that the opportunity is here I'd like to get the most out of it, so if I can talk a few companies into exhibiting at CanJam ........ Personally I'd like to see the following added
  
 - WOO Audio
 - Spiral Ears
 - Rhine and Vision Ears
 - M-Fidelity
 - Cosmic Ears
 - Lear
 - Estron
 - Vorzuge
  
 Nothing wrong with mentioning them here, consider it free PR


----------



## krismusic

Nearly sold out! I'd better book a ticket.
Where do we sign up for HE1 sessions? I would say auditions but there is not a snowballs chance in hell that I will ever be buying!
Love to hear it though.


----------



## nepherte

third_eye said:


> I've updated the first post in this thread with the door prices. There is a £5 surcharge for tickets purchased at the door, so £15 for a one day pass and £20 for a weekend pass (online Eventbrite tickets are £10 day/ £15 weekend).


 

 Is there any chance that there won't be door ticket sales? I'll be coming over for sure but rather insist on purchasing tickets at the door because I still got British pounds lying around from previous business trips. Would be stupid to come all the way from Belgium and notice I can't get any tickets


----------



## third_eye

jobbing said:


> Good to know you're nearly sold out, well done (5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely, thanks!
  


krismusic said:


> Nearly sold out! I'd better book a ticket.
> Where do we sign up for HE1 sessions? I would say auditions but there is not a snowballs chance in hell that I will ever be buying!
> Love to hear it though.


 
  
 We're nearly sold out of exhibitor spaces, still plenty of tickets available for show attendees! I'll be posting details on how to register for the HE 1 auditions early this week. 
  


nepherte said:


> Is there any chance that there won't be door ticket sales? I'll be coming over for sure but rather insist on purchasing tickets at the door because I still got British pounds lying around from previous business trips. Would be stupid to come all the way from Belgium and notice I can't get any tickets


 
  
 No worries, there will be door ticket sales as well!


----------



## ostewart

ostewart said:


> Indeed, Mark at Highendworkshop deals with Mrspeaker and Schiit and others, so he will likely be there with Schiit along with Mrspeakers equipment


 
  
 Got a message from Mark, unfortunately he won't be attending so there won't be a Schiit stand, but some other exhibitors will have some Schiit products with their gear.


----------



## episiarch

Oh, that's disappointing!


----------



## third_eye

ostewart said:


> Got a message from Mark, unfortunately he won't be attending so there won't be a Schiit stand, but some other exhibitors will have some Schiit products with their gear.


 


episiarch said:


> Oh, that's disappointing!


 
  
 Yeah, unfortunately Mark is on summer holiday and cannot make it this year.


----------



## third_eye

Rupert Neve Designs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Jobbing

third_eye said:


> Rupert Neve Designs added to exhibitor list!




YES!!


----------



## AndrewH13

Tickets bought for Saturday, looking forward to it.  Must get round further stalls than last year, listening to DAPs and IEMs, and chatting to friends old and new, only made it to one headphone!


----------



## third_eye

andrewh13 said:


> Tickets bought for Saturday, looking forward to it.  Must get round further stalls than last year, listening to DAPs and IEMs, and chatting to friends old and new, only made it to one headphone!


 
  
 Fantastic, will be good to see you again!


----------



## third_eye

MSB Technology added to exhibitor list!


----------



## KarimLeVallois

Whop, whoop! Can't wait! On a mission to find the perfect commuting cans and sports IEMs!
  
 Nice to see Flare Audio are there (being a UK company), but where are B&W?  Also no B&O, Philips, Audio Technica etc.?


----------



## RHA Team

Flights and accommodation booked, we're coming, London!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

rha team said:


> Flights and accommodation booked, we're coming, London!


 

 Nice. Really nice.


----------



## Turrican2

@third_eye
  
 Will you be doing T-Shirts this year?  If so. as I cannot attend can I buy one online?


----------



## third_eye

turrican2 said:


> @third_eye
> 
> Will you be doing T-Shirts this year?  If so. as I cannot attend can I buy one online?


 
  
 Indeed we will! Look out for the announcement early next week.


----------



## third_eye

SPL added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Does anyone know if Mr. Speakers will have an ETHER FLOW / ETHER C FLOW to demo?


----------



## ejong7

wailing fungus said:


> Does anyone know if Mr. Speakers will have an ETHER FLOW / ETHER C FLOW to demo?




I am quite sure they will since they are coming.


----------



## Rowethren

ejong7 said:


> I am quite sure they will since they are coming.




I hope so, I think the Ether Flow may well be my next headphone and I am hoping they have both demo and purchasable units at the show.


----------



## NNewman

Hallo. does anybody have any idea, if it will be possible to see and try Aroma a10 and Tur06 from A2p?


----------



## KarimLeVallois

Really looking forward to checking out the Audeze SINE, plus any other lightning headphones on show.


----------



## deafanddumb

Anyone know if Luxury & Precision along with Stax are there this year.....sorely missed last year!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I am going to make this my first ever canjam, I am from United States but studying in Europe, I am new to audiophile world but I have tried a lot, currently I just use my Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 earpads and Fiio K1.
  
 How does a canjam work exactly? Especially since I will not know anyone? Are there lines that form at STAX booth or something? I'd like to try those Ether Flow as well, so I am guessing you just in line then quick introduction and try on the cans for half a song and move on to next cans/line?
  
 Just curious how this all works so I don't make a fool of myself.  Also, how do I register? Or is that necessary? I can just pay at the door?


----------



## KarimLeVallois

caenlenfromocn said:


> I am going to make this my first ever canjam, I am from United States but studying in Europe, I am new to audiophile world but I have tried a lot, currently I just use my Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 earpads and Fiio K1.
> 
> How does a canjam work exactly? Especially since I will not know anyone? Are there lines that form at STAX booth or something? I'd like to try those Ether Flow as well, so I am guessing you just in line then quick introduction and try on the cans for half a song and move on to next cans/line?
> 
> Just curious how this all works so I don't make a fool of myself.  Also, how do I register? Or is that necessary? I can just pay at the door?


 
 +1 This will be my first time too, so wouldn't mind a little info from the veterans please?


----------



## ostewart

karimeshan said:


> +1 This will be my first time too, so wouldn't mind a little info from the veterans please?


 
  
 Regarding length of demo, you want more than half a song, but you also don't want to annoy people. So it really depends on how busy said stand is as to how long you want to listen.
  
 But a good 2-3 songs at least to get familiar with said headphones is the minimum I would recommend.
  
 The most important thing to remember is to have fun, everyone is friendly and helpful so do be afraid to strike up conversation if someone has gear you are interested in etc...


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

ostewart said:


> Regarding length of demo, you want more than half a song, but you also don't want to annoy people. So it really depends on how busy said stand is as to how long you want to listen.
> 
> But a good 2-3 songs at least to get familiar with said headphones is the minimum I would recommend.
> 
> The most important thing to remember is to have fun, everyone is friendly and helpful so do be afraid to strike up conversation if someone has gear you are interested in etc...


 
 Sounds good to me. It should be easy enough in my case anyway, I just plan to say hi there, I am new to audio world but I have read quite a lot about xxxxx headphone on head-fi's website and am quite curious to see what it is like compared to me "fostex t20rp mark 3's, se-a1000s" w.e headphone lol
  
 I am also going to be buying me some alcohol wipes to keep in pocket, after can jam is done each day, im going to wipe my ears and side of head really well, hahaha... I mean it is London after all, any massive city will get its questionable hygiene attendees.


----------



## Rowethren

caenlenfromocn said:


> Sounds good to me. It should be easy enough in my case anyway, I just plan to say hi there, I am new to audio world but I have read quite a lot about xxxxx headphone on head-fi's website and am quite curious to see what it is like compared to me "fostex t20rp mark 3's, se-a1000s" w.e headphone lol
> 
> I am also going to be buying me some alcohol wipes to keep in pocket, after can jam is done each day, im going to wipe my ears and side of head really well, hahaha... I mean it is London after all, any massive city will get its questionable hygiene attendees.




If the people I work with in Battersea Power Station (London) are anything to go by they are mostly disgusting animals who don't even know how to wash their hands after using the toilet... I guess a building site might be a bit different to what most people do though (I hope!).


----------



## KarimLeVallois

rowethren said:


> If the people I work with in Battersea Power Station (London) are anything to go by they are mostly disgusting animals who don't even know how to wash their hands after using the toilet... I guess a building site might be a bit different to what most people do though (I hope!).


 
 Well I work in finance and the toilets are an absolute disgrace most of the time, but I guess some people just don't have the same level of hygiene!  I always carry handwash with me when out and about too...


----------



## krismusic

It's sensible to use a bit of anti bacterial gel now and again if you are sharing headphones but I really would not focus on that too strongly. 
I would suggest that you spend plenty of time at the event and just hang out a bit. You will find that different times of the day have their own character and the crowds at popular stands ebb and flow. If somewhere is very busy, leave it and pop back later. 
As to how long is reasonable to audition, I would play it by ear! 
Bearing in mind the above, if a stand is super busy maybe make it a quick listen. Be aware and sensitive to hints that the people on the stand may give. 
Above all, relax. You are among friends.


----------



## Rowethren

karimeshan said:


> Well I work in finance and the toilets are an absolute disgrace most of the time, but I guess some people just don't have the same level of hygiene!  I always carry handwash with me when out and about too...




Ha, well at least it's not just the people that I work with that have poor hygiene! I avoid touching things where at all possible at work and carry around a moisturising antibacterial had cleaner.


----------



## Skint

Does everyone bring their fave tips and players to try the gear out? Or do vendors supply new tips for iem's and players they want you to use? Also, will Rhapsodio be at any of the stands?


----------



## krismusic

skint said:


> Does everyone bring their fave tips and players to try the gear out? Or do vendors supply new tips for iem's and players they want you to use? Also, will Rhapsodio be at any of the stands?



Vendors often have tips.


----------



## third_eye

krismusic said:


> Vendors often have tips.


 
  


skint said:


> Does everyone bring their fave tips and players to try the gear out? Or do vendors supply new tips for iem's and players they want you to use? Also, will Rhapsodio be at any of the stands?


 
  
 IEM vendors will have spare tips and wipes for people to demo their gear. And yes, bringing your own players/music is always the best bet!


----------



## third_eye

Quote:



caenlenfromocn said:


> I am going to make this my first ever canjam, I am from United States but studying in Europe, I am new to audiophile world but I have tried a lot, currently I just use my Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 earpads and Fiio K1.
> 
> How does a canjam work exactly? Especially since I will not know anyone? Are there lines that form at STAX booth or something? I'd like to try those Ether Flow as well, so I am guessing you just in line then quick introduction and try on the cans for half a song and move on to next cans/line?
> 
> Just curious how this all works so I don't make a fool of myself.  Also, how do I register? Or is that necessary? I can just pay at the door?


 
  


karimeshan said:


> +1 This will be my first time too, so wouldn't mind a little info from the veterans please?


 
  
 Great timing and you're in for a very special treat as CanJam London is shaping up to the biggest one yet! Tickets can be purchased online via Eventbtire here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2016-tickets-23052959021. The show consists of participating brands that showcase their products at listening stations where show attendees can sit down and demo products. With well over 100 listening stations, there will be plenty of opportunity to jump on somewhere. Here are some sample pictures from CanJam Singapore to give you an idea of how this works:


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are £20 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Monday, August 1.


----------



## Scribemole

Ooh yes please!
  
 Scribemole | XL | 2


----------



## Rowethren

Can't wait! 

Rowethren | XL | 2

Btw can I get the badge as well? No idea how that works


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Rowethren | XL | 2
> 
> Btw can I get the badge as well? No idea how that works


 
  
 Badge added!


----------



## Caks

Caks | L | 1
  
 Thanks!


----------



## snejk

snejk | L | 1


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Badge added!


 
  
 Nice, thanks! First of many I hope


----------



## Cagin

Cagin| XL | 2               1 volunteering +1 to pay extra


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey ethan are these the same sizes as the london 2015/ socal 2016?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

*fortisflyer75|XL|1*
  
 Thank you


----------



## FortisFlyer75

ejong7 said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!
> ...


 
 Just posted my t-shirt request but yes this is a good question!?
  
 I found the London XL just right for me so hoping the T-shirts  keep continuity here with fit.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Hey ethan are these the same sizes as the london 2015/ socal 2016?


 
 They are the same as the SoCal 2016 shirts, so a somewhat fitted Canvas brand cotton T-shirt. Very nice quality.


----------



## third_eye

fortisflyer75 said:


> Just posted my t-shirt request but yes this is a good question!?
> 
> I found the London XL just right for me so hoping the T-shirts  keep continuity here with fit.


 
 They are very slightly more fitted than the 2015 London shirts, really just a smidge though.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Nice. Really nice.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

third_eye said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Just posted my t-shirt request but yes this is a good question!?
> ...


 
 Thank's for letting me know, That should be fine then, I need to go on a diet anyway! 
  
 Is it also possible to get a badge like you did for Rowethren a little while ago, when and if you get five mins that is. No worries if not.
  
 Look forward to the T-shirt anyway, the design looks great.. really compliments on from last years nicely designed CanJam T-shirt.
  
 Thanks again third_eye.


----------



## third_eye

fortisflyer75 said:


> Thank's for letting me know, That should be fine then, I need to go on a diet anyway!
> 
> Is it also possible to get a badge like you did for Rowethren a little while ago, when and if you get five mins that is. No worries if not.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, got your badge up!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

third_eye said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank's for letting me know, That should be fine then, I need to go on a diet anyway!
> ...


 
 Thanks, I've lost my 2015 badge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or does it have to replace it? 
  
 Also is there any sign of Grado been there this year with only less than month to go?


----------



## third_eye

fortisflyer75 said:


> Thanks, I've lost my 2015 badge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fixed! While there might be some Grado headphones at the show, Grado is not exhibiting at CanJam London.


----------



## third_eye

Trinity Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

third_eye said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I've lost my 2015 badge
> ...


 
 Thanks once again, will be proud to wear two badges now!  
  
 Shame, still hoping there might be a GS2000e there then to listen to (fingers crossed, etc) 
  
 Cheers third_eye


----------



## third_eye

fortisflyer75 said:


> Thanks once again, will be proud to wear two badges now!
> 
> Shame, still hoping there might be a GS2000e there then to listen to (fingers crossed, etc)
> 
> Cheers third_eye


 
  
 Yep!


----------



## Cagin

third_eye said:


> Trinity Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
 Alrighty, we gonna see Bobsky! U da man


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Nice. Really nice.


----------



## episiarch

episiarch | L | 1


----------



## third_eye

*Who's ready to get their SHaG on? (Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway Contest)*
  

SnugsCustom SnugsBrainwavzHM5 + Sheepskin leather earpads and Hengja Headphone StandChord ElectronicsMojoMitchell & Johnson1 set of GL1’s and GL2’s 1 set of MJ1’s and MJ2’sEchobox AudioExplorer + Finder ComboSynthax AudioUltrasone Performance 840'sCustom ArtHarmony 8.2 UniversalSennheiserHD650/Apogee Groove bundleLime EarsAether voucher with custom finish options chosen by winnerFlare Audio1 x Isolate Pro (solid titanium Ear Protectors) and 1 x Isolate (solid aluminium Ear Protectors)FiioFiiO A3 portable headphone ampAKGAKG Y50 Red, AKG Y50BT Blue, AKG K550MKII, JBL Everest 700 Elite BlackRHAT20i BlackFostexTH610QuestyleQP1r DAPHifimanHE400i and Edition SNobleKatana Universal IEMMeze Headphones99Classics Maple/SilverAtomic FloydSuperDarts TitaniumCavalli AudioLiquid SparkTrinity AudioPhantom Hunter


----------



## third_eye

*Show Specials *(more to come)
  

Brainwavz AudioVisit our Amazon UK web store and use code: canjamuk for 25% off products sold by Brainwavz Audio UK.​Mitchell & Johnson​25% Discount on all headphones​Synthax Audio20% off the new Ultrasone Tribute 7 (Limited Edition of 777 units)​Echobox Audio​Finder X1 $160 ($199), Explorer $450 ($499)​Lime Ears​15% discounts handed as vouchers valid until the end of August​FiiO​10% discount on all purchases​AKG​25% off available models​JBL​25% off available models​RHA​20% discount on all in-ear headphones​Fostex​10% off all Questyle​Questyle​10% off all Fostex​Centrance​MiniM8 for GBP199 (regular GBP599), enquire at the Fostex/Questle stand​Noble​Complimentary ear mold impressions with the purchase of a custom product, VAT includedTrinity​25% off on the day​


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> *Who's ready to get their SHaG on? (Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway Contest)*
> 
> 
> SnugsCustom SnugsBrainwavzHM5 + Sheepskin leather earpads and Hengja Headphone StandChord ElectronicsMojoMitchell & Johnson1 set of GL1’s and GL2’s 1 set of MJ1’s and MJ2’sEchobox AudioExplorer + Finder ComboSynthax AudioUltrasone Performance 840'sCustom ArtHarmony 8.2 UniversalSennheiserHD650/Apogee Groove bundleLime EarsAether voucher with custom finish options chosen by winnerFlare Audio1 x Isolate Pro (solid titanium Ear Protectors) and 1 x Isolate (solid aluminium Ear Protectors)FiioFiiO A3 portable headphone ampAKGAKG Y50 Red, AKG Y50BT Blue, AKG K550MKII, JBL Everest 700 Elite BlackRHAT20i BlackFostexTH610QuestyleQP1r DAPHifimanHE400i and Edition SNoble*Katana Universal IEM*Meze Headphones99Classics Maple/SilverAtomic FloydSuperDarts TitaniumCavalli Audio*Liquid Spark*Trinity Audio*Phantom Hunter *


 
 Does the volunteers get 100 free entries? Or is it 10000 this year? LOL
  
 On a serious note, some serious swag going on there. Don't miss out guys!


----------



## Rowethren

That is a damn nice prize list! I am guessing details of how to enter will follow closer to the time?


----------



## third_eye

rowethren said:


> That is a damn nice prize list! I am guessing details of how to enter will follow closer to the time?


 
  
 Yes, essentially every CanJam London show attendee gets a SHaG card (raffle card) with each participating exhibitor's logo on it. The objective of the "Scavenger Hunt" is to visit each participating booth and get your raffle card validated by doing a product demo, opting in for email newsletter, or something similar. Once the cards are completed, they are then handed back to the Registration Desk and a live prize drawing will be held near the conclusion of the show at 5:30pm on Sunday for the prizes. Winners do not have to be in attendance and in this case as well as for some of the prizes, they will be shipped directly to the winning attendee's address.


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> Yes, essentially every CanJam London show attendee gets a SHaG card (raffle card) with each participating exhibitor's logo on it. The objective of the "Scavenger Hunt" is to visit each participating booth and get your raffle card validated by doing a product demo, opting in for email newsletter, or something similar. Once the cards are completed, they are then handed back to the Registration Desk and a live prize drawing will be held near the conclusion of the show at 5:30pm on Sunday for the prizes. Winners do not have to be in attendance and in this case as well as for some of the prizes, they will be shipped directly to the winning attendee's address.


 
  
 Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ejong7

Hoping some companies ask for something more extreme this year. Would be hilarious and fun at the same time.


----------



## third_eye

*MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC - Exclusive CanJam London Auditions!*
  
 Don't miss the opportunity to hear the most expensive headphone system in the world, MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC. Timeslots are available on Saturday and Sunday from 10am-3pm and are in 15 minute increments. To register for an audition, you will need to enter your full name, email address, head-fi name, and Eventbrite ticket number at the link below. We will be booking separate timeslots for CanJam London exhibitor staff, volunteers and press attendees! As this is on a first come, first serve basis be sure to get your registration in soon!
  
http://bit.ly/CJLMSB


----------



## nc8000

So does that mean volunteers don't have to book a slot ?


----------



## third_eye

nc8000 said:


> So does that mean volunteers don't have to book a slot ?


 
  
 Correct!


----------



## ToroFiestaSol

third_eye said:


> *MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC - Exclusive CanJam London Auditions!*
> 
> Don't miss the opportunity to hear the most expensive headphone system in the world, MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC. Timeslots are available on Saturday and Sunday from 10am-3pm and are in 15 minute increments. To register for an audition, you will need to enter your full name, email address, head-fi name, and Eventbrite ticket number at the link below. We will be booking separate timeslots for CanJam London exhibitor staff, volunteers and press attendees! As this is on a first come, first serve basis be sure to get your registration in soon!
> 
> http://bit.ly/CJLMSB


 
  
 Bring also a BHSE or a KGSSHV Carbon to compare with your 40k amplifier.
 Knowing MSB I bet it sounds great...but how great it sounds? For that price it should be the best electrostatic headphone amplifier of all time and crush the BHSE or KGSSHV Carbon...so bring them to compare.


----------



## Mach3

All of a sudden the Sennheiser Orpheus 2 systems seems like an absolute bargain.


----------



## Cagin

Chord Mojo / CA Harmony 8.2 / Lime Aether / Questyle QP1R / Noble Katana (what a crazy upgrade from the Savant last year oh my!) / Cavalli Liquid Spark / Trinity Hunter


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Neat. Simply neat. So much stuff to enjoy. I envy you guys.


----------



## snejk

Yepp that's a great price list! Let's hope for better luck this year!


----------



## isquirrel

I am in the fortunate position of already having a Select II with dual power bases, I am trying to get an auction of the headphone amp but it seems in Australia I am out of luck. 
  
 Does anyone have experience with it already ? The last time I heard Electrostatics they were Stax 009's through a BHSE and I felt that whilst they had incredible resolving power I became quite fatigued fairly quickly as my brain was hopping from listening to one instrument or section of an Orchestra and not the full performance. I also felt that they lacked bass weight. Is this a common comment from Head-Fiers or did I just not give it enough time? 
  
 I currently listen to Woo 234's and either Abyss or LCD-4's. which give me the entirety of the music and plenty of bass extension and weight. It also gives me the flexibility of ruling tubes to fine tune the system further.
  
 Is the Stax 009 the best sounding electrostatic headphone still?


----------



## Rotijon

isquirrel said:


> I am in the fortunate position of already having a Select II with dual power bases, I am trying to get an auction of the headphone amp but it seems in Australia I am out of luck.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with it already ? The last time I heard Electrostatics they were Stax 009's through a BHSE and I felt that whilst they had incredible resolving power I became quite fatigued fairly quickly as my brain was hopping from listening to one instrument or section of an Orchestra and not the full performance. I also felt that they lacked bass weight. Is this a common comment from Head-Fiers or did I just not give it enough time?
> 
> ...


 


 Looking at your taste, im sure you will find the select a better amp due to the pricetag.

 Put a 009 (bright) witha bright amp (BHSE) and you should obviously expect fatigue.


----------



## Klonk

Hi Isquirrel, I only listened very briefly to the MSB  Select paired with their Electrostatic amp at the Munich HighEnd. In my opinion it didn't sound bright at all and had a good balance of sound.
  
 But first impression can be deceiving. Hope you can try it out yourself.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

klonk said:


> Hi Isquirrel, I only listened very briefly to the MSB  Select paired with their Electrostatic amp at the Munich HighEnd. In my opinion it didn't sound bright at all and had a good balance of sound.
> 
> But first impression can be deceiving. Hope you can try it out yourself.


 

 How would you compare it with the BHSE? 
  
 Cheers,
 Louis Armstrong


----------



## Klonk

Unfortunately I have never heard the BHSE. So no comparison there.


----------



## AntonD

Hi All
  
 This will be my 1st CanJam and I am very excited to attend. I have watched a few CanJam YouTube vids to get an understanding of what goes on.
  
 I am really into music and have a relatively good hifi system but don't really know that much regarding HeadPhones, etc.
  
 I will be staying at the hotel on the Saturday evening so looking forward to 2 full days attendance.
  
 Oh, I regularly look at this forum and find it very interesting regarding equipment reviews, etc.


----------



## third_eye

antond said:


> Hi All
> 
> This will be my 1st CanJam and I am very excited to attend. I have watched a few CanJam YouTube vids to get an understanding of what goes on.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's awesome, great first post! Please stop by the Registration Desk and say hi!


----------



## BucketInABucket

HYPED!!! Should have at least one old ortho with me too, just like last year!


----------



## ostewart

Will there be an IEM table?
  
 As I may be able to lend some for the 2 days


----------



## Duncan

Bit late by the looks of it, but - for tee-shirt, I'll go for:

Duncan|L|1

If I can have a 2016 badge as well, will be great 

Shaping up to definitely eclipse 2015


----------



## Jobbing

ostewart said:


> Will there be an IEM table?
> 
> As I may be able to lend some for the 2 days




Hope so. Please take the LEARs with you if you can. Tatco mentioned to me he will not be exhibiting in London, would be nice to be able to audition a Natro sound tech based IEM


----------



## ostewart

jobbing said:


> Hope so. Please take the LEARs with you if you can. Tatco mentioned to me he will not be exhibiting in London, would be nice to be able to audition a Natro sound tech based IEM


 
  
 I'll bring them, should have the 2 new AAW universal models by then too.


----------



## Jobbing

ostewart said:


> I'll bring them, should have the 2 new AAW universal models by then too.




Brilliant! Killing three birds with one stone  Now all we need is an IEM table........


----------



## krismusic

I'm interested to hear the MSB but the set up that I really want to hear is the Sennheiser HE1. Having heard The Orpheus it would be interesting to get an update. 
Any news about registering for a listen?


----------



## jude

MSB Technology's Vince Galbo and Daniel Gullman stopped by Head-Fi HQ to talk about what is currently the most expensive headphone system in the world--their *MSB SELECT DAC II* (which starts at $89,950.00, and $103,895.00 as configured) and their *MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier* ($37,950.00). We used their system with our Stax SR-009 and Stax SR-007 Mk1.
  
 This system is _incredible._
  
 While I can't imagine _any_ circumstance (real or imaginary) where I'd personally spend that kind of dough on a headphone system, this system is among the very best audio system experiences--of any type, headphone or loudspeaker--that I've had, ever. Along with Sennheiser's HE-1 Orpheus, this system sets standards to shoot for (even if they're otherwise unattainable currently) as I choose gear I actually can afford.
  
 I'll say more about this system after I've spent more time with it, but I can say that it is one of the finest examples I've heard of mind-blowing resolution from a digital source (more resolution than I've ever heard from digital), without any imparted edginess, bite or harshness as a price. (Most of what I've been listening to through this system has so far been 16-bit, 44.1kHz (CD quality) recordings.)
  
 If you're coming to CanJam London 2016, make sure to reserve a listening session with this incredible system by clicking on the following link, as the available session slots are limited:
  
*MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier & MSB SELECT DAC II Listening Session Reservations*​  
 Here are photos of the MSB Technology headphone system at Head-Fi HQ (click on a photo to see larger version):
  

*(Above, left to right) MSB SELECT DAC II with Stax SR-007 Mk1 on top; MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier with Stax SR-009 on top.*
  

*(Above, left to right) MSB SELECT DAC II with Stax SR-007 Mk1 on top; MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier with Stax SR-009 on top.*
  

*(Above) This is a rear view of the MSB SELECT DAC II and its Power Base power supply.*
  

*(Above) MSB brought one of their Universal Media Transports with Power Base power supply, which we used for disc-spinning.*
 ​ 
*(Above, left to right) MSB Select DAC II with Stax SR-007 Mk1 on top; MSB Select Headphone Amplifier with Stax SR-009 on top.*​
  

*(Above) MSB Technology's Vince Galbo closing his eyes to take in the out-of-head imaging of a Chesky binaural recording, using the Stax SR-009 with the MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier and SELECT DAC II.*
 ​ 
*(Above) MSB Technology's Daniel Gullman closing his eyes to take in the out-of-head imaging of a Chesky binaural recording, using the Stax SR-007 Mk1 with the MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier and SELECT DAC II.*​  ​ 
*(Above) @musicman59 stopped by Head-Fi HQ to give the MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier and SELECT DAC II a listen--in this photo, he's using the Stax SR-007 Mk1.*​  ​ 
*(Above, left to right) MSB Select DAC II with Stax SR-007 Mk1 on top; MSB Select Headphone Amplifier with Stax SR-009 on top.*​ ​
  
 I think it's amazing that this system and the new Sennheiser HE-1 Orpheus system will both be at the same event, and I will be listening to both again, for sure.
  
 Again, to sign up for a CanJam London listening session with this MSB headphone system, click on the following link:
  
*MSB SELECT Headphone Amplifier & MSB SELECT DAC II Listening Session Reservations*​  
  
  


third_eye said:


> *MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC - Exclusive CanJam London Auditions!*
> 
> Don't miss the opportunity to hear the most expensive headphone system in the world, MSB Technology's Select Headphone Amp and DAC. Timeslots are available on Saturday and Sunday from 10am-3pm and are in 15 minute increments. To register for an audition, you will need to enter your full name, email address, head-fi name, and Eventbrite ticket number at the link below. We will be booking separate timeslots for CanJam London exhibitor staff, volunteers and press attendees! As this is on a first come, first serve basis be sure to get your registration in soon!
> 
> http://bit.ly/CJLMSB


----------



## third_eye

krismusic said:


> I'm interested to hear the MSB but the set up that I really want to hear is the Sennheiser HE1. Having heard The Orpheus it would be interesting to get an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes! We'll be posting the link to register for the HE 1 auditions on Monday morning. *Spaces are limited *and Eventbrite registration for CanJam London is required so for those who have not yet purchased their CanJam London tickets, click here.


----------



## nc8000

third_eye said:


> Yes! We'll be posting the link to register for the HE 1 auditions on Monday morning. *Spaces are limited* and Eventbrite registration for CanJam London is required so for those who have not yet purchased their CanJam London tickets, click here.




Will there be seperate slots for volunteers for this as well ?


----------



## Dillan

Wow I wish I could make that. How could something possibly cost that much?


----------



## nc8000

dillan said:


> Wow I wish I could make that. How could something possibly cost that much?




Yep. That setup cost more than my house


----------



## third_eye

nc8000 said:


> Will there be seperate slots for volunteers for this as well ?


 
 Will provide this info on Monday


----------



## rmoody

Elephant. Room. Shhhh.


----------



## ejong7

No.
 Head-fi Name
 Size
 Quantity
 1
 Scribemole
 XL
 2
 2
 Rowethren
 XL
 2
 3
 Caks
 L
 1
 4
 snejk
 L
 1
 5
 Cagin
 XL
 1
 6
 fortisflyer75
 XL
 1
 7
 episiarch
 L
 1

  
 Alright guys this is the current orders for the CanJam T-shirts. Will update it when new orders are made.
  
 Edit : Taken off part regarding volunteers.


----------



## ejong7

My bad about the volunteers shirt order part. It is done already.


----------



## nc8000

T-shirt
Nc8000 | XL | 1 | volunteer


----------



## ejong7

nc8000 said:


> T-shirt
> Nc8000 | XL | 1 | volunteer


 

 I did not communicate properly with @third_eye so there is no need anymore. But thanks again anyways!


----------



## stefzulj

I'll be up from Australia. This will be my first CanJam or any sort of audio gathering. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys and trying out some of the gear, especially the MSB setup and I'm tipping everything will make for an experience I won't forget.

Any other Aussies coming up?


----------



## Dillan

nc8000 said:


> Yep. That setup cost more than my house



If I were a multi billionaire I still wouldn't buy that


----------



## glassmonkey

Has everybody got tickets for the pre-game show?
  

  
 I'm a CAMRA member, so can get tickets at £9 advance. If I buy six tickets, we get to split £12 in ale vouchers. If anyone is interested in going, PM me. I'd love to share a pint with you on Friday.


----------



## nc8000

glassmonkey said:


> Has everybody got tickets for the pre-game show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sounds great. I'm not a beer or ale person but really love cider so there should be something for me as well. I'd love to go.


----------



## AntonD

Will do, thanks.
Can I get the London CanJam badge please?
Thanks


----------



## mike138

Can't wait to see the $200,000 setup someone makes to one-up this.


----------



## Duncan

mike138 said:


> Can't wait to see the $200,000 setup someone makes to one-up this.


i can... 

When will it stop lol... 

You could buy a hyper car for the same money, or a half decent house (albeit not in London!) 

Would still be good to have a listen though


----------



## AndrewH13

If its a little tighter than last year, better try up a size please, if you have XXL?
  
 AndrewH13 | XXL | 1


----------



## musicman59

Jude,
 Thanks you for the opportunity to listen to the MSB system. It is the best system I have ever listen to (I have not listen to the new Orpheus). The sound is so real , fluid and dynamic that is difficult to express in words. Obviously at $145K better be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 To all our Headfi friends assisting CanJam London try to have the opportunity to listen to this system it really is an opportunity that does not come often in a lifetime.


----------



## Deftone

wow  $145K buying your headphones after that would seem like pennies.


----------



## Dillan

Im afraid it will only get worse. It's not as much about sound quality anymore as it is about money and marketing. Ever notice how it's always an "upgrade" when spending more money? These guys noticed


----------



## jude

dillan said:


> Im afraid it will only get worse. It's not as much about sound quality anymore as it is about money and marketing. Ever notice how it's always an "upgrade" when spending more money? These guys noticed




Have you heard it? Like I said in my post (and as @musicman59 said in his), it's an amazing system to listen to. Would I spend that kind of money on a headphone system, in any circumstance (certainly not in my reality, and likely not even in fantasy)? Probably not.

I hope companies keep making hypercars, too, even though my current reality is a Honda Fit. It's not like if I choose to upgrade my car, the only place to go from my Fit is a Porsche 918.

Very soon, we'll be returning this system to MSB. The next time I'll get to hear it will be for a limited time at CanJam London, and I'll make sure to take that opportunity to do so. After that, I'll likely never hear it again outside of shows--and I'll still thrill to my favorite systems here, including another Stax rig that can't match the MSB setup for resolution, but remains the best system we have here (and _was_ the best Stax rig I'd heard up until now).

Many go to auto shows to see the stuff they'll never buy, or be able to afford to buy. I drive a Fit every day, but even I won't go to the North American International Auto Show (which takes place just 25 minutes away every year) just to see the latest version of the Fit.

That this system and the Sennheiser HE-1 Orpheus will be in the same building at the same time...that's cool. I don't need to be able to afford them to appreciate how groovy this is.


----------



## Dillan

jude

My last response got a little off topic (sometimes I tend to wonder off with my typing)  but to respond to your question.. No I've never heard it, but if I did and felt like it was worth it then I'd buy it. 

I definitely respect both Sennheiser Orpheus and MSB's marketing department and pricing! It's the most expensive so most reviews will say it's the best for sure. 

Looking forward to impressions!


----------



## Rotijon

Knowing MSB and their pricing methods, Im quite familiar with the dealer cost for these since a buddy of mine works for a dealer. Case in point, i got my MSB analog at 40% off, brand new in box.

 At 37,950 this means it is sold to the dealers at 50% discount (not kidding). So its 18,975. MSB is not exactly a volume producer but a luxury goods producer, ie high margins, low volume, realistically their gross/operating profit margin is also around 50%. So 9,500.

 The audio jewelry bit probably cost about 30% of the total BOM, CNC is not cheap and they have their own machine. So realistically, the sound you're paying for cost 6,650.

 Just skip this ******** and get a KGSSHV Carbon or BHSE or even have someone DIY a T2 for you. Don't waste your money. Headamp's main income is his portables and not the BHSE. Skip the MSB train.

 Funny bit, this amp cost almost as much as their 200watt monoblocks. Clearly, abit of the pricing is affected by the knowledge that rich but clueless dunderheads will flock to em.


----------



## TokenGesture

Why would I want to listen to a system I will never be able to afford ? I don't is the answer.


----------



## nc8000

Good for you. I'd like to try the exotic even if I can't afford it. I also buy 1 cl samples of multi thousand £ whiskies now and then just to try it even though I'll never buy a bottle


----------



## krismusic

I am looking forward to hearing the MSB and hopefully the HE1. I am always interested to hear state of the art equipment. Being a big fan of perfection in almost any field. 
It is generous of manufacturers to give me the opportunity to hear even though there is no question of me buying. 
It is good to hear what is possible and then work back from there to the compromise between what I can afford and what my ears can accept.


----------



## krismusic

tokengesture said:


> Why would I want to listen to a system I will never be able to afford ? I don't is the answer.



Why would you not want to hear something fantastic?!


----------



## Currawong

rotijon said:


> Clearly, abit of the pricing is affected by the knowledge that rich but clueless dunderheads will flock to em.


 
  
 Often the rich people who buy this level of gear are indeed clueless about audio, but they are experts in their chosen profession and spend all their time and energy focussed on their work. While they'd obviously get better bang-for-the-buck on something cheaper, they don't have the time to go out and research, they just want to put down their money and get the best they can. 
  
 In any hobby, _someone_ will aim to make the best performing product that is physically possible, just as NASA, for what must be billions of dollars now, aims to push the science of space travel and exploration as far as it can go. Just as you can go and see the fruits of these efforts, such as the best photos at the highest resolution that the Hubble telescope can take, and pictures from the surface of Mars, what is being offered here is a chance to experience the best possible headphone rig that can be created when no limits are set on the design. 
  
 I don't think, as some people seem to, that it is going to send the hobby into 2-channel audio price madness, as from my observation, even as the number of $1000+ headphones has increased, the quality of audio gear available at 2-3 figure price points has increased vastly more in the last few years, and will continue to do so.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Sublime. Simply sublime.


----------



## bmichels

If someone is interested to buy my Eddie Current 445 (with various tubes),* I could bring it to London* to save on the shipping costs.  I sell it to finance my BHSE & SR009.  
  
 If someone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tokengesture said:


> Why would I want to listen to a system I will never be able to afford ? I don't is the answer.


 
 For me, it would be the same reason I would go to a museum, or art gallery.  It's all for the experience and appreciation of something special.


----------



## jude

Okay, fellas, this is the CanJam London thread, but was turning into a debate fit for another thread. Let's keep this one about CanJam London.


----------



## musicman59

fiascogarcia said:


> For me, it would be the same reason I would go to a museum, or art gallery.  It's all for the experience and appreciation of something special.


 
 You are exactly right!


----------



## third_eye

*Update: All listening slots are now filled.*


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's your chance to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 at CanJam London! Please reference the email address above and provide the following information: Full Name, Eventbrite Ticket Number, Preferred Day, and Preferred time frame. Audition slots are limited so be sure to get your registration request over soon!


 

 Does this include volunteers and staff?


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Does this include volunteers and staff?


 
  
 Yes, volunteers and exhibitor staff should specify this information (in lieu of an Eventbrite ticket). All regular CanJam London show attendees should provide their Eventbrite ticket number in the Registration email.


----------



## krismusic

Done. The MSB sign up was slicker with the Sign up Genius. Will we get an email confirming time slot?
Thanksamillion for organising this. Exciting!


----------



## third_eye

krismusic said:


> Done. The MSB sign up was slicker with the Sign up Genius. Will we get an email confirming time slot?
> Thanksamillion for organising this. Exciting!


 
  
 Yes, these time slots will be confirmed from Sennheiser. We handled the MSB slots internally.


----------



## power

Going to a museum is more akin to going to an orchestra Where pa is not used. Light passing through many layers of paint is not the same as a pixel rendition likewise an electronic signal from a mic will never be the same as an intended instruments sound, played though even the best transducer headphone or speaker. Fidelity to a signal past it's intended sound is what hifi is and is actually less alike to an instruments intended sounds, what that sounds like is tizzy. Of course once the recoding is made using said gear. The tizzy gear by that I mean once a recording is made with the latest hifi gear using freq adjustment generally referred to as eq the recording will now not sound less alike to the intended sound which in the case of mic instruments is not tizzy until of course a hifi audio file uses the next even more electrically revealing transducers. Most hypercarsmare actually ten times as expensive, and they are that way because they can follow a signal ie the track more quickly then any other, thing is music comes with a time signature witch is the intended speed of the music or the cars in this example, withoutmwichnwritten music could not be passed down when the musician who intended it died


----------



## mp101

Was going to buy a weekend ticket, don't know which day I'll attend ( unless you still need volunteers ? )

 I didn't mingle much last year as everyone was seemed to be in their own little cliques and obviously listening to headphone gear, so I just bumbled along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll do my best to talk to more people this year


----------



## third_eye

mp101 said:


> Was going to buy a weekend ticket, don't know which day I'll attend ( unless you still need volunteers ? )
> 
> I didn't mingle much last year as everyone was seemed to be in their own little cliques and obviously listening to headphone gear, so I just bumbled along
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a few more volunteer slots available, sent you a PM.


----------



## glassmonkey

mp101 said:


> Was going to buy a weekend ticket, don't know which day I'll attend ( unless you still need volunteers ? )
> 
> I didn't mingle much last year as everyone was seemed to be in their own little cliques and obviously listening to headphone gear, so I just bumbled along
> 
> ...


 
 I did basically the same thing last year. I'm going to take lots more pictures and talk to lots more people this year. Last year I think it might have looked like @Takeanidea was my audio boyfriend in pictures.


----------



## krismusic

Anyone who wants to talk to me is very welcome. I'm sure that's how most attendees feel.


----------



## nc8000

third_eye said:


> Yes, these time slots will be confirmed from Sennheiser. We handled the MSB slots internally.




Could you let us know what MSB slot has been allocated to volunteers so as to not double book for Sennheiser ?


----------



## mp101

I may book a day off an join you at the Great British Beer Festival !!
  
 You got many takers?
  
 Marc


----------



## snejk




----------



## snejk

krismusic said:


> Anyone who wants to talk to me is very welcome. I'm sure that's how most attendees feel.


 

 +1
 Wasn't very social last year although I chatted a bit with Jude and Maurice and some other nice people. Looking forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## moedawg140

snejk said:


> +1
> Wasn't very social last year although I chatted a bit with Jude and Maurice and some other nice people. Looking forward to meeting everybody!


 
  
 Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

HE1 vs MSB Select II + MSB  Electrostatic amp + SR009 - which one will win?


----------



## audionewbi

louisarmstrong said:


> HE1 vs MSB Select II + MSB  Electrostatic amp + SR009 - which one will win?


My friend for such prices the manufacturing party is the winner !


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

It's HE1 + MSB Select II!!


----------



## stefzulj

Just got confirmation of my HE1 listening session. 11:20-35 on Saturday, with the MSB two hours later. I hope my Fidelio X2s still love me when I return back to Aus.


----------



## nc8000

stefzulj said:


> Just got confirmation of my HE1 listening session. 11:20-35 on Saturday, with the MSB two hours later. I hope my Fidelio X2s still love me when I return back to Aus.




I'm sure they will still love you but will you still love them .....


----------



## ostewart

Hi All,
  
 Just to let you know the New Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro will be at CanJam London, the first time it will be shown anywhere, as it's official release is only at the IFA show in September,
  
http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/press/press-releases/press-detail/article/dt-1990-pro-new-reference-class-headphones-at-ifa-2016.html
  
  

  
*Technical data*
  

Transducer typeDynamicOperating principleOpenFrequency response5 - 40,000 HzNominal impedance250 ΩNominal SPL102 dB SPL (1 mW / 500 Hz)Max. SPL125 dB SPL (200 mW / 500 Hz)T.H.D.< 0.05% (1 mW / 500 Hz)Nominal power handling capicity200 mWSound cpoupling to the earCircumauralNominal headband pressureapprox. 6.6 NWeight (without cable)370 gLength and type of cable3 m / straight cable or
 5 m / coiled cable (stretched), each detachable with 3-pin 
 mini-XLR cable connector, single-sided
  ConnectionGold-plated mini stereo jack 3.5 mm
 & 1/4" adapter (6.35 mm)Recommended retail priceEUR 599


----------



## ejong7

stefzulj said:


> Just got confirmation of my HE1 listening session. 11:20-35 on Saturday, with the MSB two hours later. I hope my Fidelio X2s still love me when I return back to Aus.


 

 Thats cool and all......where's mine?


----------



## AndrewH13

ejong7 said:


> [COLOR=000000]No.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=000000]Head-fi Name[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Just checking you caught my order a day back?


----------



## ejong7

andrewh13 said:


> Just checking you caught my order a day back?


 
 I did. Sorry I should have openly state that I did.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Seems crazy that this has rolled around so quickly. 
  
 Can't wait to get my ears on some of this, look forward to meeting some of you guys again.
  
 T-shirt order: *eternal phoenix**|M|1*
  
 edit: Haven't read through the entire thread - do we get our 2016 badges alongside the 2015 ones?


----------



## third_eye

eternal phoenix said:


> Seems crazy that this has rolled around so quickly.
> 
> Can't wait to get my ears on some of this, look forward to meeting some of you guys again.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Added your badge!


----------



## third_eye

ostewart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know the New Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro will be at CanJam London, the first time it will be shown anywhere, as it's official release is only at the IFA show in September,
> 
> http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/press/press-releases/press-detail/article/dt-1990-pro-new-reference-class-headphones-at-ifa-2016.html


 
  
 Very cool, can't wait to hear this one!


----------



## ejong7

eternal phoenix said:


> Seems crazy that this has rolled around so quickly.
> 
> Can't wait to get my ears on some of this, look forward to meeting some of you guys again.
> 
> ...


 

 Got your order down.


----------



## canonlp

Can't wait! Will be auditioning both the HE1 and MSB Select. 
 Can someone badge me up please?


----------



## third_eye

canonlp said:


> Can't wait! Will be auditioning both the HE1 and MSB Select.
> Can someone badge me up please?


 
  
 Done!


----------



## third_eye

Just wanted to update that all Saturday slots for the HE 1 auditions are now full. There are a final few remaining Sunday slots left.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Just wanted to update that all Saturday slots for the HE 1 auditions are now full. There are a final few remaining Sunday slots left.


 

 Hey Ethan I asked for a Saturday slot right after you announced it but they didnt come back to reply me. Could you help me check?


----------



## third_eye

Just to update that all MSB Select audition slots are now full. Volunteers, I've booked slots for you and we will allocate times at the show.


----------



## nc8000

third_eye said:


> Just to update that all MSB Select audition slots are now full. Volunteers, I've booked slots for you and we will allocate times at the show.




Great. Have not heard back from Sennheiser about my HE1 slot


----------



## Duncan

ejong7 said:


> Got your order down.


did you catch mine? 1xL...


----------



## ejong7

duncan said:


> did you catch mine? 1xL...


 

 Got you down mate.


----------



## ejong7

Just a reminder that shirt order stops on the 1st of August on Monday!


----------



## stefzulj

Stefzulj|XL|1

Cheers.


----------



## third_eye

*Sennheiser HE 1 Update *- just wanted to update everyone that all Saturday and Sunday listening slots are now full.


----------



## glassmonkey

I see that there has been some enthusiastic SHaGing going on. Lots of naughty bits exposed on page 1.


----------



## Jon Sonne

I am so sad I cannot come to this CanJam, as I was really looking forward to trying the new Smyth Realiser A16... I really hope people who go there take their time to try it. I have tried the predecessor, the A8, at it was the best audio equipment I've ever tried... Maybe I will get the chance to demo it at another show. The kickstarter campaign for the A16 will launch on monday: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1959366850/1286431739?token=e7f27544


----------



## third_eye

Updated (and final) SHaG list!
  

*SHaG Exhibitor**Prize*1MoreDual Driver EarphonesAKGAKG Y50 Red, AKG Y50BT Blue, AKG K550MKII, JBL Everest 700 Elite BlackAtomic FloydSuperDarts TitaniumAudioquestDragonFly Red & Jitterbug comboBrainwavzHM5 + Sheepskin leather earpads and Hengja Headphone Stand; HM2 + Hengja standCavalli AudioLiquid SparkChord ElectronicsMojoCustom ArtHarmony 8.2 UniversalEchobox AudioExplorer + Finder ComboFiioFiiO A3 portable headphone ampFlare Audio1 x Isolate Pro (solid titanium Ear Protectors) and 1 x Isolate (solid aluminium Ear Protectors)FLC TechnologyA copy of a Chinese famous bronze ware: Galloping Horse Treading on a Flying SwallowFocalListenFostexTH610HifimanHE400i and Edition SJerry Harvey AudioRoxanne UniversalLime EarsAether voucher with custom finish options chosen by winnerMeze Headphones99Classics Maple/SilverMitchell & Johnson1 set of GL1’s and GL2’s 1 set of MJ1’s and MJ2’sMoon AudioSilver Dragon V1 IEM cable, Either 2 pin or MMCK, winner's choiceNobleKatana Universal IEMQuestyleQP1r DAPRHAT20i BlackRupert NeveRupert Neve Headphone AmplifierSennheiserHD650/Apogee Groove bundleSnugsCustom SnugsTrinity AudioPhantom HunterUltrasoneUltrasone Performance 840's


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> I see that there has been some enthusiastic SHaGing going on. Lots of naughty bits exposed on page 1.


 
 It just got a whole lot naughtier!


----------



## third_eye

Updated Show Specials list:
  

*Exhibitors*​*Specials*​Brainwavz AudioVisit our Amazon UK web store and use code: canjamuk for 25% off products sold by Brainwavz Audio UK.​Mitchell & Johnson​25% Discount on all headphones​Synthax Audio20% off the new Ultrasone Tribute 7 (Limited Edition of 777 units)​Echobox Audio​Finder X1 $160 ($199), Explorer $450 ($499)​Lime Ears​15% discounts handed as vouchers valid until the end of August​FiiO​10% discount on all purchases​AKG​25% off available models​JBL​25% off available models​RHA​20% discount on all in-ear headphones​Fostex​10% off all Fostex​Questyle​10% off all Questyle​Centrance​MiniM8 for GBP199 (regular GBP599), enquire at the Fostex/Questle stand​Noble​Complimentary ear mold impressions with the purchase of a custom product, VAT includedTrinity​25% off on the day​FLC Technology​24 FLC8's with a 16% discount, unit price of £230​Focal​Sphear for £79​


----------



## LouisArmstrong

third_eye said:


> Updated Show Specials list:
> 
> 
> *Exhibitors*​*Specials*​Brainwavz AudioVisit our Amazon UK web store and use code: canjamuk for 25% off products sold by Brainwavz Audio UK.​Mitchell & Johnson​25% Discount on all headphones​Synthax Audio20% off the new Ultrasone Tribute 7 (Limited Edition of 777 units)​Echobox Audio​Finder X1 $160 ($199), Explorer $450 ($499)​Lime Ears​15% discounts handed as vouchers valid until the end of August​FiiO​10% discount on all purchases​AKG​25% off available models​JBL​25% off available models​RHA​20% discount on all in-ear headphones​Fostex​10% off all Fostex​Questyle​10% off all Questyle​Centrance​MiniM8 for GBP199 (regular GBP599), enquire at the Fostex/Questle stand​Noble​Complimentary ear mold impressions with the purchase of a custom product, VAT includedTrinity​25% off on the day​FLC Technology​24 FLC8's with a 16% discount, unit price of £230​Focal​Sphear for £79​


 

 Wow. Just wow. Wish I could be there.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Just a reminder that shirt order stops on the 1st of August on Monday!


 
  
 I second this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Please be sure to get you orders in before 6pm on Monday (UK time).


----------



## third_eye

Guys, be sure to mark your schedules to participate in the CanJam London Seminars! They will be held in Plaza Suites 12-13 on the Lower Ground Floor of the hotel.
  
*Seminars Schedule *(on both days at the same times)
  
*1:30pm - 2:30pm  Headphone Selection 101*
 Are you new to the hobby and don’t know where to start? Having a difficult time finding the best headphone or IEM for you needs? Not sure which amp, DAC, or DAP is right for you? Have your questions answered in this interactive discussion panel and then hit the show floor to demo those recommendations right away! Featuring Jude Mansilla from Head-Fi.org, Chris Martens from HiFi+, and Warren Chi from Cavalli Audio.
  
*3pm-4pm  The Dynamics Strike Back *
 After years of domination by planars, dynamic-driver headphones are finally making a comeback. Join a panel for experts from Beyerdynamic and Focal - with special guest Dan Clark (MrSpeakers) providing counterpoints - as we cover this dynamic renaissance, and explore the future of headphone driver technology.


----------



## EddieE

Bit late to the party with this thread and not sure which day to come. What day is the raffle (I assume there is one this year?) or is it both days?
  
 Won a JustAudio DAC last year, want to see if my luck continues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [EDIT, or maybe the year before? I'm getting old...]


----------



## stewtheking

Stewtheking|XL|1


----------



## ejong7

stewtheking said:


> Stewtheking|XL|1


 
 Got you down!
  
 For the rest, less than 24 hours before orders for t-shirts are closed!


----------



## third_eye

eddiee said:


> Bit late to the party with this thread and not sure which day to come. What day is the raffle (I assume there is one this year?) or is it both days?
> 
> Won a JustAudio DAC last year, want to see if my luck continues.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The live prize drawing for the SHaG contest will be on Sunday, August 14 at 5:30p. For those that win and are unable to be there in person, prizes will be shipped to them.


----------



## third_eye

Heads up that CanJam T-Shirt preorders are now closed. We will have a small qty of extras on hand but will not be taking any preorders or reservations for those and they will be on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Can I order a t-shirt even though I didn't go to the London CanJam?


----------



## Skint

Any chance we swap day tickets? I have a Sat ticket but can only make the Sunday now.


----------



## Ra97oR

Taken some holiday flanking the weekend. If something is going on before and after CanJam weekend, count me in the fun!


----------



## third_eye

louisarmstrong said:


> Can I order a t-shirt even though I didn't go to the London CanJam?


 
  
 If we have any left over I'll update the impressions thread on how to order one.
  
  


skint said:


> Any chance we swap day tickets? I have a Sat ticket but can only make the Sunday now.


 
  
 The best way to do this is the request a refund through Eventbrite for the Sat. ticket, and purchase a new Sunday ticket.
  
  


ra97or said:


> Taken some holiday flanking the weekend. If something is going on before and after CanJam weekend, count me in the fun!


 
  
 I know three is a Beer Festival going on nearby, and we are planning to do a drinks/meetup on Friday night in the Bar Area of the hotel after set up.......I'll post more details on timing as we get a little closer.


----------



## third_eye

*Smyth Research Demo and Prize Giveaway*

 Smyth Research will be holding auditions of it's new A16 Realiser in Plaza Suite 11 during CanJam London. And to make things even more interesting, they will be giving one lucky show attendee an A16 as a prize to be announced along with the live SHaG prizes at 5:30pm on Sunday, August 14! To qualify for the A16 Realiser prize drawing, please visit the following link to register for a 10 minute demo of the A16 Realiser: http://bit.ly/2agkiDD
  
 Similar to the SHaG contest guidelines, attendees are not required to be present during the drawing. Good luck to all and thanks to Smyth Research for this amazing opportunity!
  
 P.S. Volunteers, please input "Volunteer" in the field asking for Eventbrite ticket.


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam London 2016 Preview *​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 CanJam is heading back across the pond to London, and here's our video sneak peek at just _some_ of the things you can see, hear, and play with at CanJam London 2016. All of the fun is taking place August 13-14, 2016 at the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel, situated in London's South Bank, so be sure to watch the video, get your tickets, and be there for all of the personal audio goodness at CanJam London 2016!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.
  
  
 Products mentioned in the video: There are too many products mentioned in this video to reasonably list, so you're just going to have to watch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  

  

_CanJam London 2016 Preview and Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## third_eye

Mytek added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mtoc

What's that big tube amp in front of Jude?


----------



## ezekiel77

Have a great show guys! Lots of cool stuff!


----------



## Sennheiser

Awesome video, Jude!


----------



## miceblue

third_eye said:


>



That PlayStation 4 looks amazing! XD


----------



## Sko0byDoo

mtoc said:


> What's that big tube amp in front of Jude?


 
  
 That's Frank Cooter's one-of-a-kind 845 tube Stax/e-stat amp.  Listened to it once at SoCal a few years back, phenomenal with Stax SR-009!


----------



## musicman59

sko0bydoo said:


> That's Frank Cooter's one-of-a-kind 845 tube Stax/e-stat amp.  Listened to it once at SoCal a few years back, phenomenal with Stax SR-009!


 
 +1
 I just listened to it at Jude's office fed by a Chord DAVE and the sound was amazing! I have listened to the SR-009 with the MSB Select combo ($150k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Jude's Cooter's amp, RSA A10 Thunderbolt, LL2, LL2 Hybrid, BHSE and Stax SRM-727 MkII.
  
 To me the sound of the MSB set was the best but out of reach for most of us. Among the ones for us normal humans the Cooter amp is a the top of my list followed closely by the A10. Obviously is based on my taste of sound. I know other prefer the BHSE.


----------



## ctsooner22

Too bad the Ayre QX-5 Twenty DAC/balanced amp won't be there. Just listened to the headphone amp single ended with Noble Savant's this weekend and was blown away.  Think Codex on steroids, lol.  They had the budget and didn't waste it, that's for sure.  I love the video's that this site produces. My favorite audio video's.  Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

Just received word that the Bricasti M1 Limited Gold Edition will be on display at CanJam London at the SCV Distribution booth, thanks for the update Matt!


----------



## soundoholic

Count me in! Ticket just bought, my jet ready to fly to London for 2 full days attendance. I´m very happy to meet you all and hope, we from head-fi could recognize one another (how?). My Stax rig unfortunately stays at home. If it would travel wiht me, it could be very risky for HE1 and MSB.) No, seriously, I feel just now big pleasure to think about this CanJam. It will be great!


----------



## Duncan

soundoholic said:


> Count me in! Ticket just bought, my jet ready to fly to London for 2 full days attendance. I´m very happy to meet you all and hope, we from head-fi could recognize one another (how?). My Stax rig unfortunately stays at home. If it would travel wiht me, it could be very risky for HE1 and MSB.) No, seriously, I feel just now big pleasure to think about this CanJam. It will be great!


looking forward to catching up with both old and new head fi friends alike


----------



## moedawg140

duncan said:


> looking forward to catching up with both old and new head fi friends alike


 
  
 See you there!  In case you missed my question to you.


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> See you there!  In case you missed my question to you.


 
 Who are you under this time? (PM me if you don't want to put it out here)


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Who are you under this time? (PM me if you don't want to put it out here)


 
  
 You could have just PMed me directly.  LOL, just kidding.
  
 I'll update the thread with info soon.


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> You could have just PMed me directly.  LOL, just kidding.
> 
> I'll update the thread with info soon.


 

 Oh shiet are you with the FBI or Interpol then?


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Oh shiet are you with the FBI or Interpol then?


----------



## Icenine2

All I could do is stare at those tubes on the big amp.............


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Which is the warmest sounding eletrostat amp on the market right now?


----------



## Duncan

moedawg140 said:


> See you there!  In case you missed my question to you.


apologies Moe, I did miss your question, but thankfully inadvertently answered it anyway! 

Been too distracted these past few weeks chasing after little invisible creatures in the neighbourhood, but how Niantic are messing it up, won't be long before I stop. 

Catch you there Sir.


----------



## moedawg140

duncan said:


> apologies Moe, I did miss your question, but thankfully inadvertently answered it anyway!
> 
> Been too distracted these past few weeks chasing after little invisible creatures in the neighbourhood, but how Niantic are messing it up, won't be long before I stop.
> 
> Catch you there Sir.


 
  
 No worries, and my apologies as well for the stalker posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I made sure to not play Go because if I did, I know for a fact that I would get close to nothing productive done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 See you there!


----------



## bmichels

I will be there the 2 full days.
  
 If I have room left in my Suitcase, *I will bring my TU-05 amp in case someone want to hear it or compare it to the WA8*, but.... I won't bring the 2 dogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 and also bring my PianoForte VIII in case someone is interested trying or buying it.  

  

  
  
 And... I could also bring my EC445.... *IF someone is really willing to purchase it.  *


----------



## bmichels

May be STAX will preview again this prototype DAC/AMP (SRM212) that they displayed at CES 2016 in February ?  this will be nice ....


----------



## bmichels

soundoholic said:


> ... I´m very happy to meet you all and hope, *we from head-fi could recognize one another (how?)..*..


 
  
 Good question. 
  
 As I already suggested, *we should all of us wear a badge with our  avatar  &  pseudo printed on it.  *
  
 I will myself have this badge, and I suggest most of us do the same :


----------



## ostewart

I thought we will have our names on our lanyards?
  
 Can't remember though,
  
 My Feliks Audio Elise will be there powering some Beyers, unfortunately not open to testing with other headphones though (but you can test it with DT 1990 Pro, DT 1770 Pro, T1 2nd Gen and T5p 2nd Gen)


----------



## bmichels

ostewart said:


> I thought we will have our names on our lanyards?


 
  
 Names YES, Pseudo NO.  And.... here we know each other by Peudo


----------



## ejong7

ostewart said:


> I thought we will have our names on our lanyards?
> 
> Can't remember though,
> 
> My Feliks Audio Elise will be there powering some Beyers, unfortunately not open to testing with other headphones though (but you can test it with DT 1990 Pro, DT 1770 Pro, T1 2nd Gen and T5p 2nd Gen)


 

 Last year there was some miscommunication I believe with Eventbrite so there wasn't anywhere to have like the head-fi name on it. Not sure about this year because I'm a volunteer and thus did not use Eventbrite (again). But when I went to the SF meet that used the same system we had our head-fi names on our tags *IF* we registered early enough.
  
@third_eye would have a better idea of this.


----------



## bmichels

so...don't take the risk and print & wear  your own tab before you come


----------



## AxelCloris

For every CanJam I've attended I simply wrote my forum name prominently on my badge in permanent marker. It's worked well for me so far.


----------



## ejong7

axelcloris said:


> For every CanJam I've attended I simply wrote my forum name prominently on my badge in permanent marker. It's worked well for me so far.


 

 Congratulations again on becoming a moderator!
  
 And yeah if really needed just write it with a marker. People tend to know me by my head-fi name......then proceed to call me by my real name anyways. Easier of the two to say, and probably nice to know on a personal level!


----------



## musicman59

louisarmstrong said:


> Which is the warmest sounding eletrostat amp on the market right now?


 
 It will depend on the tubes used but from the ones I have heard the warmest has been the Woo WES but the most balanced between warmth, dynamics and detail to me were the Cooter and A10 Thunderbolt. Again, that is just based on the ones I have heard not knowing the detail behind the tube complement used on each, cables and source.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Last year there was some miscommunication I believe with Eventbrite so there wasn't anywhere to have like the head-fi name on it. Not sure about this year because I'm a volunteer and thus did not use Eventbrite (again). But when I went to the SF meet that used the same system we had our head-fi names on our tags *IF* we registered early enough.
> 
> @third_eye would have a better idea of this.


 
  
 Indeed. As Eventbrite cannot capture nicknames, the only way for us to add Head-Fi names to the badges is for us to match a Head-Fi name with an actual Eventbrite ticket. *If you have purchased an Eventbrite ticket and you want your Head-Fi name on it, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and Head-Fi name and we'll get these pre-printed for you.*


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Indeed. As Eventbrite cannot capture nicknames, the only way for us to add Head-Fi names to the badges is for us to match a Head-Fi name with an actual Eventbrite ticket. *If you have purchased an Eventbrite ticket and you want your Head-Fi name on it, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and Head-Fi name and we'll get these pre-printed for you.*


 

 Please and thank you Ethan.


----------



## ostewart

Hopefully mine will be on my name badge, but if not it's fairly easy to tell who I am, ostewart = Oscar Stewart


----------



## soundoholic

duncan said:


> looking forward to catching up with both old and new head fi friends alike


 
 Indeed, see you in London!
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> As I already suggested, *we should all of us wear a badge with our  avatar  &  pseudo printed on it.  *
> 
> I will myself have this badge, and I suggest most of us do the same...


 
 Yes. I take one of collected conference-shields with me and put my nick, maybe avatar too. I will be very happy to welcome you at the show, I think we have just mailed with each other, or no? Having common friend in Neubrandenburg?


----------



## third_eye

*IEM Clinic*
 Great news! @moedawg140 will once again be hosting an IEM Clinic at CanJam London where headfiers will be able to sample a wide variety of IEMs that Moe will be bringing along as well as providing an opportunity for CanJam attendees to show and share their own IEM's and portable gear with others.
  
 The *CanJam London IEM Clinic* will take place on Saturday and Sunday, August 13-14 from 1pm-4pm in the foyer of the Westminster Ballroom across from the Registration Desk. Be sure to stop by!


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone,
  
 CanJam London 2016 will be an amazing event, and it will be great to see those who will not only attend the fabulous event, but great to see those who may stop by to listen to the products that I'll be showcasing at the IEM Clinic, as [color=#22229C]@third_eye[/color] mentioned.
  
 Here's a list of what I'll bring, but is subject to change at any time (I'll update the post with new products):
  
*IEMs and Gear*
  
*1MORE*

1M301 Single Driver + Remote
C1002 Capsule Dual Driver + Remote 
EO301 Crystal Piston Crystals from Swarovski + Remote
EO323 Dual Driver + Remote
iBFree Bluetooth In-Ear Headphone
MK801 + Remote
MK802 Bluetooth Over-Ear Headphone
Piston Classic + Remote
Triple Driver + Remote
  
*CEntrance*

DACport HD
DACport Slim
DACportable
  
*Echobox*

The Finder X1 Titanium Earphones
  
*iFi Audio*

micro iCAN SE
micro iDAC2
micro iDSD
  
*Massdrop*

Fostex x Massdrop Ebony
Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 Mahogany
Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 Purpleheart
Massdrop x HIFIMAN RE00
  
*Master & Dynamic*

MH03 + Remote
MH05 + Remote
  
*Puro Sound Labs*

BT2200 + Remote
BT5200 + Remote
IEM100 + Remote
IEM-200 + Remote
IEM500 + Remote
OEH-200 + Remote
  
*Sennheiser*

CX686G + Remote
HD 630VB + Remote
Momentum In-Ear Chrome + Remote
  
*Taction Technology*

KANNON
  
 Other items that I will bring:
  
*IEMs*

Astell&Kern Final Audio Design ICP-AT1000 + Remote
Atomic Floyd SuperDarts Titanium + Remote
Axgio Sprint + Bluetooth
Axgio Vigour + Bluetooth
Brainwavz Audio BLU-200 Bluetooth 4.0 aptX Earphones
Campfire Audio Andromeda
Jerry Harvey Audio Siren Series - Layla (Custom)
JLab Audio Epic Bluetooth Earbuds
JLab Audio Epic2 Bluetooth Wireless Sport Earbuds
RHA S500i + Remote
Sennheiser Momentum In-Ear + Remote
Shure SE530
Shure SE846
Torque t096z + Remote
Ultimate Ears UE Pro Reference Remastered (Custom)
Venture Electronics Monk Plus Earbuds Exclusive Red
  
*Accessory*

Westone Audio Bluetooth Cable
  
*Sources*

iPad
iPhone 6
Microsoft Surface Book
Microsoft Surface Pro 2
Questyle Audio QP1R
  
 The iPad, iPhone 6 and Surfaces will be running TIDAL HIFI - Lossless.
  
 3 Anker battery chargers to charge your smartphones/devices!
  
 Please stop by, have a listen, and look forward to seeing everyone at the event!


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CanJam London 2016 will be an amazing event, and it will be great to see those who not only attend the fabulous event, but great to see those who may stop by to listen to the products that I'll be showcasing at the IEM Clinic, as [color=#22229C]@third_eye[/color] mentioned.


 
 Here we go Episode 2. Hopefully people are completely sober, if you know what I mean.


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Here we go Episode 2. Hopefully people are completely sober, if you know what I mean.


 
  
 No worries as I don't drink alcohol, and last year's event was amazing, so I look forward to nothing but great times with everyone this year!


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> No worries as I don't drink alcohol, and last year's event was amazing, so I look forward to nothing but great times with everyone this year!


 

 I know you will be sober for sure. As for......I just can't stop laughing thinking of that person last year.


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> I know you will be sober for sure. As for......I just can't stop laughing thinking of that person last year.


 
  
 Oh yes.  Oh my!


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CanJam London 2016 will be an amazing event, and it will be great to see those who will not only attend the fabulous event, but great to see those who may stop by to listen to the products that I'll be showcasing at the IEM Clinic, as [COLOR=22229C]@third_eye[/COLOR] mentioned.
> 
> ...




Wow, make sure you have security guys all around you walking to venue with all that gear! 

Looking forward to seeing you on the Saturday, hope to compare your Andromeda to the 846 I'm used to.


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Wow, make sure you have security guys all around you walking to venue with all that gear!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on the Saturday, hope to compare your Andromeda to the 846 I'm used to.


 
  





 - Looking forward to seeing you as well: just so you know, the quoted post of mine (above) will more than likely change/get updated in the next coming days.
  
 Oh, and bring your paddle/bat/racket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (A ping pong tourney at Bounce would be snazzy)


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> - Looking forward to seeing you as well: just so you know, the quoted post of mine (above) will more than likely change/get updated in the next coming days.
> 
> Oh, and bring your paddle/bat/racket. :bigsmile_face:  (A ping pong tourney at Bounce would be snazzy)




Haha, we will clear table at day end and line DAPs up as a net!!!


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Haha, we will clear table at day end and line DAPs up as a net!!!


 
  
 Wow! LOL


----------



## ejong7

Well we do have a couple of cables around to mark the borders lmao.


----------



## AndrewH13

ejong7 said:


> Well we do have a couple of cables around to mark the borders lmao.




White cables please


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is the place near Oxford Circus?


----------



## nc8000

louisarmstrong said:


> Is the place near Oxford Circus?




Do you mean the event site ?

That is next to Waterloo station so several miles from Oxford Circus.


----------



## ostewart

moedawg140 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CanJam London 2016 will be an amazing event, and it will be great to see those who will not only attend the fabulous event, but great to see those who may stop by to listen to the products that I'll be showcasing at the IEM Clinic, as [color=rgb(34, 34, 156)]@third_eye[/color] mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As like last year, where I donated the DN-2000j,
  
 I can donate for the 2 days:
  
 Lear NS-U1
 Advanced AcousticWerkes Nebula Two
 Advanced AcousticWerkes Q
  
 Is that ok with you?


----------



## moedawg140

ostewart said:


> As like last year, where I donated the DN-2000j,
> 
> I can donate for the 2 days:
> 
> ...




Anything that you (or anyone) would want to run by the clinic is fine by me.


----------



## third_eye

*CANJAM LONDON 2016…….START….YOUR….ENGINES!!*      As some of you know, it’s now become a CanJam tradition for some of us to go karting on the Saturday night during the CanJam weekend and CanJam London 2016 is no exception! We have reserved spaces at the TeamSport GoKarting Tower Bridge facility which is near the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel. This will be a 2 hour event consisting of practice, qualifying, and races based on qualifying position capped off by a trophy presentation to the winners. The cost is £55 per driver.  
As spaces are limited, please head over to the Eventbrite Registration page here for tickets: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2016-grand-prix-tickets-26958529688 *When* Saturday, August 13 from 9pm-11pm
  
  *Where*
 TeamSport Go Karting Tower Bridge
 Workspace The Biscuit Factory
 Tower Bridge Business Complex
 100 Clements Rd
 London SE16 4DG


----------



## mp101

Will any of the vendors be selling?
  
 Tempted by Noble Universal IEMs, and trying to dodge import duty


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> *CANJAM LONDON 2016…….START….YOUR….ENGINES!!*      As some of you know, it’s now become a CanJam tradition for some of us to go karting on the Saturday night during the CanJam weekend and CanJam London 2016 is no exception! We have reserved spaces at the TeamSport GoKarting Tower Bridge facility which is near the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel. This will be a 2 hour event consisting of practice, qualifying, and races based on qualifying position capped off by a trophy presentation to the winners. The cost is £55 per driver.
> As spaces are limited, please head over to the Eventbrite Registration page here for tickets: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2016-grand-prix-tickets-26958529688 *When* Saturday, August 13 from 9pm-11pm
> 
> *Where*
> ...


 
 Ohhhhh yeah ticket bought!


----------



## Rowethren

Tempting but that is £55 of precious funds that could go towards my new desktop setup, decisions, decisions...


----------



## AxelCloris

If anyone is on the fence about taking part in the karting, I wholeheartedly encourage going for it. I had the chance to take part in a couple races at CanJam SoCal and it was a blast. I'm used to slower karts and the ones they had in LA were quite zippy. If they're the same kind of electric karts then they're a blast. The racing was paired with great conversation from manufacturers and members alike to round out the evening. If you're deliberating, think no longer and sign up.


----------



## henriks

mp101 said:


> Will any of the vendors be selling?
> 
> Tempted by Noble Universal IEMs, and trying to dodge import duty :bigsmile_face:


 check post #4, i'm hopeing for a Etymotic deal..


----------



## mp101

henriks said:


> check post #4, i'm hopeing for a Etymotic deal..


 
 Thanks henriks,
  
 saw that, but maybe customs slightly out of reach, but who knows I might get lucky and not pay customs for customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All the best
  
 Marc


----------



## musicman59

axelcloris said:


> If anyone is on the fence about taking part in the karting, I wholeheartedly encourage going for it. I had the chance to take part in a couple races at CanJam SoCal and it was a blast. I'm used to slower karts and the ones they had in LA were quite zippy. If they're the same kind of electric karts then they're a blast. The racing was paired with great conversation from manufacturers and members alike to round out the evening. If you're deliberating, think no longer and sign up.


 
 +1. I participated in the one of last RMAF CanJam and was a lot of fun!


----------



## third_eye

musicman59 said:


> +1. I participated in the one of last RMAF CanJam and was a lot of fun!


 
  
 Was that the one where the pileup happened between @TSAVJason and @Stillhart? Or maybe that was SoCal...


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Was that the one where the pileup happened between @TSAVJason and @Stillhart? Or maybe that was SoCal...


 
  
 That was SoCal. I still laugh when remembering that Jason wanted to finish the race before getting his injury checked. He's one competitive guy.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> That was SoCal. I still laugh when remembering that Jason wanted to finish the race before getting his injury checked. He's one competitive guy.


 
  
 Lol, yeah. I was stuck for 20 minutes in the front of that while they were tending to Jason. He's a very tough dude.


----------



## TSAVJason

third_eye said:


> Lol, yeah. I was stuck for 20 minutes in the front of that while they were tending to Jason. He's a very tough dude.


 I'm not so tough and as I said at the track, it really didn't hurt much at all. I'm still trying to find the bone heads that decide to cause the accident by blocking the entire track,


----------



## Ra97oR

Is there any car park facility available at the event, if I try to catch a train after karting, it is likely going to be extremely late.


----------



## third_eye

ra97or said:


> Is there any car park facility available at the event, if I try to catch a train after karting, it is likely going to be extremely late.


 
  
 Yes, there is a public parking facility called UPark Waterloo - Addington Street Car Park located just across the road from the hotel, https://uparkltd.com/car-parks/waterloo-car-park/.


----------



## Ra97oR

I am most likely going to drive in from Farnborough on Saturday. Dunno if anything wanna to do car share but I am up for it.


----------



## nepherte

What's the easiest way to get from St. Pancras International Station to the venue? Hop on the underground from King's cross and take the black line to Waterloo?


----------



## bmichels

nepherte said:


> What's the easiest way to get from St. Pancras International Station to the venue? Hop on the underground from King's cross and take the black line to Waterloo?


 
 I will arrive at St Pancras at 10:00.  May be we can share a cab ?


----------



## Jawed

So many options, see what www.citymapper.com says, e.g.

https://citymapper.com/directions?endcoord=51.500868916203046%2C-0.11632204055786133&endname=Park+Plaza+Westminster+Bridge+Hotel+200%2C+Westminster+Bridge+Rd&startcoord=51.532008%2C-0.126906&startname=St.+Pancras+International

But note that King's Cross is on the wrong section of the black line (Northern) for Waterloo.


----------



## ejong7

nepherte said:


> What's the easiest way to get from St. Pancras International Station to the venue? Hop on the underground from King's cross and take the black line to Waterloo?


 

 Either take the Picadilly Line (Dark Blue) to Leicester Square then switch to the Northern Line (Black) to Waterloo
  
 or
  
 Victoria Line (Light blue) to Green Park then swtich to Jubilee Line (Grey) to Waterloo.
  
 Both should be around 15-20 minutes.


----------



## nepherte

bmichels said:


> I will arrive at St Pancras at 10:00.  May be we can share a cab ?



Ha. I guess we're on the same Eurostar then: 9117 departing in Brussels at 8:52?

Thanks for all the tips. Should be easy enough to get to Waterloo it seems.


----------



## episiarch

My suggested route to Waterloo from St. Pancras is a little bit different.
  

From Kings Cross St. Pancras take the Victoria Line southbound.  
 The Kings Cross St. Pancras Tube station is huge and complicated, so there are many ways to get from your Eurostar to a given Tube platform.  There's plenty of signage, but in case it's helpful I'll describe one particular way.
  
Coming from the street end of the St. Pancras side of the station you would go past the first set of gates to the Tube (the Hammersmith & City / Circle Line ones) and continue to the next (Victoria and Piccadilly line ones).
Go down the Victoria Line escalator, and your southbound platform will be on the left.
If you have time before a train arrives, move on down to roughly the middle of the platform.
  

At Oxford Circus, change to the Bakerloo Line.
As you step off the train at Oxford Circus, imagine that the platform for the Bakerloo Line in the direction you need to go is exactly ahead of you.  Because it is – just a few dozen metres away.  Walk in that direction, going around obstacles as necessary (when in doubt, go around them to the right).
Congratulations, you're on the Bakerloo Line platform headed towards Waterloo.  Board a train.
  

Alight at Waterloo.

 Stepping off the train at Waterloo is easy.  Finding your way to the surface world can be a little bit messy.  Here's one way to do it.
  
Basically, we're going to follow signs that say "Waterloo" or "Rail" with the double red ziggags that mean "train services rather than Tube services."
Find your way from the Bakerloo platform to the big main corridor on your level, and then turn right, and take the escalators to the level above.
From that level turn slightly left and go out the Tube gates.
Now go somewhat left again on this level and go up the next escalator to the Waterloo (National Rail) train station.
  

Get to the CanJam venue.

 I have not actually been to this hotel, but looking at where it is, here is how I would do it.
 (This is from the train platforms level of Waterloo Station.  If you took a different route and exited at street level, then follow the big streets anticlockwise and you should be fine.)
  
With the train platforms behind you, head to the far, far left (past the highest-number train platforms) and out the side door that leads to a pedestrian walkway over the street.
Continue all the way along this walkway and down the stairs at the end.
The stairs have pointed you in the right direction; keep going that way (along A3200 / York Road).
After a couple of blocks the street you're walking alongside diverts in a big loop around the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge.
Find your way in (I have no advice, as I haven't been there)
Congratulations, you're at CanJam!


----------



## tjw321

episiarch said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is great advice. I'd just add one thing. If the weather is good, and you have time, and you want a tiny bit of sight-seeing on the way, it's worth getting off one stop early at Embankment and walking across the Thames on the Golden Jubilee Footbridge.


----------



## episiarch

tjw321 said:


> This is great advice. I'd just add one thing. If the weather is good, and you have time, and you want a tiny bit of sight-seeing on the way, it's worth getting off one stop early at Embankment and walking across the Thames on the Golden Jubilee Footbridge.


 

 Or two stops early at Charing Cross, go out toward Trafalgar Square (exit 7 I think), admire Trafalgar Square and the National Gallery, get exceptional coffee at Notes Trafalgar Square very near the National Gallery, and proceed downhill (Trafalgar Square on your right, Charing Cross a bit away on your left) toward the river, eventually passing Embankment, and proceed along the footbridge.


----------



## EddieE

If you're carrying stuff, be aware that there is quite a long walk between Victoria and Jubilee lines at Green Park. Picadilly to Northern won't be any quicker, but you'll be sat down for most of that time.


----------



## Cagin

nepherte said:


> Ha. I guess we're on the same Eurostar then: 9117 departing in Brussels at 8:52?
> 
> Thanks for all the tips. Should be easy enough to get to Waterloo it seems.



I think I'm on the earlier one. Brussels-Midi/Zuid 7:56 (Saturday)


----------



## Frank I

Awesome. Sorry I could not make this event but Mike Portnoy will be there cover the event for us. Planning on this next yea!! great video ad Kudos to Joe  and Joe and Ethan. See ya all in Denver.


----------



## griff2

Is there a full list of exhibitors and their location yet?


----------



## piercer

Really looking forward to this. BUT, more importantly, How do I get my Canjam London 2016 badge?


----------



## third_eye

griff2 said:


> Is there a full list of exhibitors and their location yet?


 
  
 The full exhibitor list is in the third post of the thread....every CanJam show attendee will get an Official Show Guide which will included full exhibitors listings and show locations.
  


piercer said:


> Really looking forward to this. BUT, more importantly, How do I get my Canjam London 2016 badge?


 
  
 Done!


----------



## PhilW

> With the train platforms behind you, head to the far, far left (past the highest-number train platforms) and out the side door that leads to a pedestrian walkway over the street.
> Continue all the way along this walkway and down the stairs at the end.
> The stairs have pointed you in the right direction; keep going that way (along A3200 / York Road).
> After a couple of blocks the street you're walking alongside diverts in a big loop around the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge.
> ...




Unfortunately the walkway over the road is closed for redevelopment at the moment and they put in steps in both directions. 

Make sure you take the left stairs which will point you in the right direction.

Phil


----------



## ClassicalViola

Recently completed my studies in the UK and wasn't sure if I'd have left before CanJam takes place but just few days ago decided that I'd be here for the next two weeks so I'm absolutely excited to be able to make it! Asked rather late, but was glad when I heard from @third_eye that a volunteer opening became available so I'll be joining some of you at the registration desk on Saturday morning. Looking forward to meeting friends from last year (CanJam London 2015 and UK meet in Cambridge) and also new ones! Also, may I have that cool CanJam London 2016 badge please?


----------



## third_eye

classicalviola said:


> Recently completed my studies in the UK and wasn't sure if I'd have left before CanJam takes place but just few days ago decided that I'd be here for the next two weeks so I'm absolutely excited to be able to make it! Asked rather late, but was glad when I heard from @third_eye that a volunteer opening became available so I'll be joining some of you at the registration desk on Saturday morning. Looking forward to meeting friends from last year (CanJam London 2015 and UK meet in Cambridge) and also new ones! Also, may I have that cool CanJam London 2016 badge please?


 
  
 Look forward to seeing you again, badge added!


----------



## episiarch

philw said:


> Unfortunately the walkway over the road is closed for redevelopment at the moment and they put in steps in both directions.
> 
> Make sure you take the left stairs which will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Phil


 

 Ouch, I didn't notice that!  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## KeithG

third_eye said:


> The full exhibitor list is in the third post of the thread....every CanJam show attendee will get an Official Show Guide which will included full exhibitors listings and show locations.
> 
> 
> Done!





CanJam badge - I'd like one of those. 

Booked my ticket. Are many people bringing their own favourite cans to audition with kit at the show?


----------



## third_eye

keithg said:


> CanJam badge - I'd like one of those.
> 
> Booked my ticket. Are many people bringing their own favourite cans to audition with kit at the show?


 
  
 All badged up! Yes, it's always a good idea to bring gear that you're familiar with to audition products at the show. See you next weekend!


----------



## griff2

keithg said:


> CanJam badge - I'd like one of those.
> 
> Booked my ticket. Are many people bringing their own favourite cans to audition with kit at the show?


 
 You bet, I'm bringing two.  My first port of call will be to the Rupert Neve Designs exhibit for their new headphone amp; this will be my next (trans)portable amp (and maybe portable with a 24v rechargable battery) if I like what I hear.
  
 I'll also be bringing my Chord Mojo and QLS DAP in the hope I can audition kit with a known source


----------



## soundoholic

Somebody knows about the possibility to test Shangri-La electrostatics at CanJam? Perhaps at Hifiman stand?


----------



## AntonD

I shall bring my Sony ZX2 loaded with music and my B&W P7. Very much looking forward to demoing new gear for comparison.
 Does anyone know if there is a possibility to purchase cables at the show?
 e.g. Sony ZX2 to micro USB for connection to external dacs.
 Cant wait


----------



## third_eye

*Friday Night Pre-Meet*
 We're almost there fellaz!! For those that will be at the hotel on Friday night, the volunteer group along with many exhibitors will be meeting up at the conclusion of the Friday exhibitor setup session from 7pm onward in the Primo Bar on the Lobby level of the hotel for some pre-meet fun. You will notice us in CanJam T-Shirts with a lot of DAPs and IEMs lying around so come and say hi!
  
_CanJam Singapore 2016 Pre-Meet_


----------



## KT66

Got my weekend ticket, see you Saturday, I'll be wearing my T70p, and probably Gretsch/Guild/Rickenbacker t shirt! I'll bring my 901/minibox and DX90/Mojo.


----------



## Rowethren

third_eye said:


> *Friday Night Pre-Meet*
> We're almost there fellaz!! For those that will be at the hotel on Friday night, the volunteer group along with many exhibitors will be meeting up at the conclusion of the Friday exhibitor setup session from 7pm onward in the Primo Bar on the Lobby level of the hotel for some pre-meet fun. You will notice us in CanJam T-Shirts with a lot of DAPs and IEMs lying around so come and say hi!
> 
> _CanJam Singapore 2016 Pre-Meet_


 
  
 Can't wait! See you there


----------



## Ra97oR

third_eye said:


> *Friday Night Pre-Meet*
> We're almost there fellaz!! For those that will be at the hotel on Friday night, the volunteer group along with many exhibitors will be meeting up at the conclusion of the Friday exhibitor setup session from 7pm onward in the Primo Bar on the Lobby level of the hotel for some pre-meet fun. You will notice us in CanJam T-Shirts with a lot of DAPs and IEMs lying around so come and say hi!
> 
> _CanJam Singapore 2016 Pre-Meet_


 

 Will there be dinner served there?


----------



## mammal

See you there guys, also arriving on Friday, even though a little bit late. On another note, can I ask for a badge?


----------



## nc8000

Unfortunately I can't make it Friday night but will see you all Saturday


----------



## KeithG

third_eye said:


> All badged up! Yes, it's always a good idea to bring gear that you're familiar with to audition products at the show. See you next weekend!





OK - I shall bring my best cans, The LCD2s have a proper case for just such an occasion, and my favourite cans, the Grado X Bushmills which, which will need careful packing.


----------



## episiarch

Of possible importance to some, there will be a limited Eurostar strike this weekend.
  


> Staff will walk out from 00:01 BST on 12 August until 23.59 BST on 15 August, and for three days over the Bank Holiday weekend from 27 August. The union says the dispute is over unsocial hours and duty rosters for about 80 train managers.
> 
> Eurostar said all passengers with reservations will be able to travel.
> 
> A spokesman said: "On the days of the strike we have made some small changes to our timetable to ensure that all passengers booked to travel will be able to on those days. Passengers affected will be notified in advance."


 
  
 Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37031386
  
 No information yet on Eurostar's own site.


----------



## moedawg140

Added some products to the original post, here:
  

More 1MORE products
More Massdrop products
More Puro Sound Labs products
Taction Technology KANNON
Westone Audio Bluetooth Cable
  
 See everyone soon!


----------



## Cagin

episiarch said:


> Of possible importance to some, there will be a limited Eurostar strike this weekend.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37031386
> ...


had a tingling s nose the railway strike might spill over to the Eurostar...
Earlier this week Tune Hotel (Westminster bridge) had tried to cancel my booked room due to the floods of June 23 and lengthier refurbishment work. They had transferred me to canary wharf tune hotel. :mad: Stood my ground and they backed down the move.

I can't make it to the Friday volunteers pre meet, so see you all on Saturday morning


----------



## TokenGesture

I can't make this one - so have a great meet everyone!


----------



## Wailing Fungus

What happened to Empire Ears? I'm almost certain they were on the exhibitor list not that long ago?


----------



## Rlocksley

third_eye said:


> *1More*
> *AKG*
> *Apogee*
> *Atomic Floyd*
> ...


 
 NO ONKYO??? WHATTTTTTTT?  Darn, i really wanted to compare and contrast the DX-P1 and the Fii0 X7!!


----------



## mark2410

btw, its sorta unofficial but DUNU have sent me a couple of items that they asked if i wouldnt mind taking with me to canjam. ive got the DK-3001 and DK-4001.
  
 soooo, not know exactly how this is going to work but i shall be about and i shall try to spend some time this year at the "IEM table" and get some peeps a chance to hear them too.   if anyone super desperately want to have a listen to them, your challenge shall be to track me down.


----------



## Bart147

mark2410 said:


> btw, its sorta unofficial but DUNU have sent me a couple of items that they asked if i wouldnt mind taking with me to canjam. ive got the DK-3001 and DK-4001.
> 
> soooo, not know exactly how this is going to work but i shall be about and i shall try to spend some time this year at the "IEM table" and get some peeps a chance to hear them too.   if anyone super desperately want to have a listen to them, your challenge shall be to track me down.


 
 I gladly accept the challenge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 My search for an end game iem should come to an end this weekend ....


----------



## mark2410

bart147 said:


> I gladly accept the challenge !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh you may think there is an end game but i can assure you there isnt.  if you want an end, by an RE-0 or ER4 and then run for your life.


----------



## Bart147

mark2410 said:


> oh you may think there is an end game but i can assure you there isnt.  if you want an end, by an RE-0 or ER4 and then run for your life.


 
 End game is defined by my wallet , like most people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Since i'm also shopping for over ear headphones with ANC to compare to my trusted PSB M4U 2 , my budget for an iem is limited to 500 £ .
 I wonder how the DK-3001 and DK-4001 stack up against the DN-2002 .


----------



## glassmonkey

rlocksley said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONKYO??? WHATTTTTTTT?  Darn, i really wanted to compare and contrast the DX-P1 and the Fii0 X7!!


 
 Just because they aren't on the list of exhibotors, doesn't mean an Onkyo DX-P1 won't be there. I know at least one attendee who has one--not me. I'm sure there will be more around. An exhibitor might even have one. Lots of people bring their DAPs so they can listen to their own music when doing comparisons. I know I will be bringing my little DX50. I was hoping to be rocking the Echobox Explorer, but there are some delays yet on that.
  
 After CanJam, folks in the UK should sign up for the Echobox Explorer tour. Should be fun.
  
 I'm looking forward to Friday night and all of the weekend.


----------



## mark2410

bart147 said:


> End game is defined by my wallet , like most people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, this place whetever you say is your budget, youll spend a minimum of twice that.
  
 as to "I wonder how the DK-3001 and DK-4001 stack up against the DN-2002"
  
 that information will be forth coming in the next couple of days as i post a flurry or reviews.


----------



## kamcok

Can we have a CanJam Melbourne


----------



## Highbury73

Very much looking forward to my first Canjam.  Looking forward to hearing some Cavalli treats, some LCD 4's hopefully.  Will there be any Abyss on show i wonder?  Sounds like it will be kid in a candy store syndrome. Cant wait!


----------



## moedawg140

Made it to Heathrow, London!

Now, I just have to get through customs...


----------



## ostewart

moedawg140 said:


> Made it to Heathrow, London!
> 
> Now, I just have to get through customs...


 
  
 I wonder if you'll bump in to anyone famous this year, another picture of a celebrity sporting HE-1000's will be up shortly I bet


----------



## moedawg140

ostewart said:


> I wonder if you'll bump in to anyone famous this year, another picture of a celebrity sporting HE-1000's will be up shortly I bet




Not sure but just got out of customs. They asked me like 50 questions with writing, photographed me multiple times and I waited to get interviewed multiple times from multiple officers. If anyone says I don't love most all things Head-Fi, then they are sorely misinformed. 

Breathe in, breathe out...

See y'all soon!


----------



## episiarch

Yikes!  That's pretty thorough treatment.  I'm glad you've made it through to the other side.


----------



## Jobbing

moedawg140 said:


> Not sure but just got out of customs. They asked me like 50 questions with writing, *photographed me multiple times *and I waited to get interviewed multiple times from multiple officers. If anyone says I don't love most all things Head-Fi, then they are sorely misinformed.
> 
> Breathe in, breathe out...
> 
> See y'all soon!


 
  
 The Brits made you stand in front of a height measurement wall holding your gear ? No seriously, I'm sorry to hear that they gave you a hard time M. Hope you'll have some extra fun tonight, enjoy, see you this weekend


----------



## KT66

Under Boris and May your lucky to get in at all!


----------



## henriks

Remember the seminar post #521


----------



## third_eye

henriks said:


> Remember the seminar post #521


 
  
 Yes, thanks for the reminder. The seminars are really worthwhile to attend as they provide great insight and the opportunity to ask all your questions. Here is the schedule once again. They will be held in Plaza Suites 12-13 on the Lower Ground Floor of the hotel.
  
*Seminars Schedule* (on both days at the same times)
  
*1:30pm - 2:30pm  Headphone Selection 101*
 Are you new to the hobby and don’t know where to start? Having a difficult time finding the best headphone or IEM for you needs? Not sure which amp, DAC, or DAP is right for you? Have your questions answered in this interactive discussion panel and then hit the show floor to demo those recommendations right away! Featuring Jude Mansilla from Head-Fi.org, Chris Martens from HiFi+, and Warren Chi from Cavalli Audio.
  
*3pm-4pm  The Dynamics Strike Back *
 After years of domination by planars, dynamic-driver headphones are finally making a comeback. Join a panel for experts from Beyerdynamic and Focal - with special guest Dan Clark (MrSpeakers) providing counterpoints - as we cover this dynamic renaissance, and explore the future of headphone driver technology.


----------



## Cagin

I'm bringing my Onkyo DP-X1 if anyone wants to try it out, I'm sure there will be indeed other owners at the event as well


----------



## Rlocksley

Well, i thought i was going, mixing it with a business trip, and now they are squabbling over budget, so who knows if i will make it.  I really wanted to try some of the DAPs i have been reading about, like the DX-P1, the X7, etc.  if i dont make it, ill be choosing deaf i guess, without hearing anything.  crappy
  
 RL


----------



## Duncan

Looks like we've brought out the nice weather for our overseas friends... 

Fingers crossed that those coming in on Eurostar or Southern trains don't have too many issues.


----------



## Rowethren

Indeed, hopefully everything will be okay for our European chums! Really scummy having a strike during the summer holidays, the next one is even worse as well being on the bank holiday weekend! Getting pretty sick of strikes and poor train service as I use Southern every day... Well try to anyway!


----------



## apmusson

I'm looking forward to my first Canjam. I will be there on Sunday. I am interested in the new dynamics from focal, Mr speakers and Beyerdynamic as well as the chord Dave (I love my Mojo to bits). Can't wait to hear the HE1 too. 

I will bring my Tera player.

Ade


----------



## Skint

BTW, if anyone is driving like me, there is no congestion charge on Sundays (or Saturdays) AND lots of parking spaces are free. Get there early (<8am) and you should be OK for free parking all day. Southwark's pretty good for parking and only a short walk along Southbank to the hotel.


----------



## Jobbing

If anyone is driving like me none of you will make it to a parking space at all. No worries, I'll take the Speedy Shuttle


----------



## Sennheiser

For those attending CanJam London 2016 this weekend:


----------



## ClassicalViola

sennheiser said:


> For those attending CanJam London 2016 this weekend:


 
 1.) Is this an additional prize that Sennheiser is giving away or the same one as the one for the CanJam SHaG?
  
 2.) What if someone uses neither Twitter nor Instagram?


----------



## griff2

classicalviola said:


> 1.) Is this an additional prize that Sennheiser is giving away or the same one as the one for the CanJam SHaG?
> 
> 2.) What if someone uses neither Twitter nor Instagram?


 

 3.) What if you use your own camera?


----------



## Duncan

Funny how close I am to the venue... 

This image is after a 20 minute walk from my office...


----------



## Rowethren

Not far myself, work at Battersea Power Station so going to be walking to the hotel after I finish work


----------



## ClassicalViola

For lovers of classical music, the *BBC Proms* is currently on and there are concerts every evening at the Royal Albert Hall (near South Kensington tube station). Don't worry if you can't buy tickets online as there are always very affordable prom tickets (standing tickets) sold for 6 quid each on the day which you have to queue for (usually around 45-90 mins before the concert). More info about the concerts and related events here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms . I'm planning to go to the 19:30 concert on Sunday (14th August) right after CanJam ends so feel free to tag along!
  
 Also there's a pretty cool record shop called *Gramex* very near the CanJam venue ("_We are based at 104 Lower Marsh, Lambeth, London, SE1 7AB, near Waterloo Station_" - from their website) which buys and sells Classical and Jazz DVDs, CDs and LPs. They're open today and tomorrow (but not on Sunday) from _11am-7pm_. More info about the shop here: http://www.gramex.co.uk/ . Gonna bring some of my classical CDs to sell to them during this trip to London . Do send me a private message (can provide more details and photos) if you might be interested in buying some of my CDs before I sell them to Gramex.


----------



## Bart147

classicalviola said:


> For lovers of classical music, the *BBC Proms* is currently on and there are concerts every evening at the Royal Albert Hall (near South Kensington tube station). Don't worry if you can't buy tickets online as there are always very affordable prom tickets (standing tickets) sold for 6 quid each on the day which you have to queue for (usually around 45-90 mins before the concert). More info about the concerts and related events here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms . I'm planning to go to the 19:30 concert on Sunday (14th August) right after CanJam ends so feel free to tag along!
> 
> Also there's a pretty cool record shop called *Gramex* very near the CanJam venue ("_We are based at 104 Lower Marsh, Lambeth, London, SE1 7AB, near Waterloo Station_" - from their website) which buys and sells Classical and Jazz DVDs, CDs and LPs. They're open today and tomorrow (but not on Sunday) from _11am-7pm_. More info about the shop here: http://www.gramex.co.uk/ . Gonna bring some of my classical CDs to sell to them during this trip to London . Do send me a private message (can provide more details and photos) if you might be interested in buying some of my CDs before I sell them to Gramex.


 
 Thank you for this info , i'll make sure to check it out. Are there similar shops between the venue and St Pancras International station ?
 General question : will there be free Wi-Fi available at the venue for uploading pictures or reviews ?


----------



## ClassicalViola

bart147 said:


> Thank you for this info , i'll make sure to check it out. Are there similar shops between the venue and St Pancras International station ?
> General question : will there be free Wi-Fi available at the venue for uploading pictures or reviews ?


 
 I'm not sure, but there should be several other smaller (used) record shops in the area which you should be able to locate with a quick Google search. However, Gramex is supposed to be the one with the biggest selection of used classical (and some jazz) CDs in London if not in the whole of the UK, and the owner Roger is a really nice old man (who knows a lot about opera).
  
 As for Wi-Fi at the venue, I have no idea...Perhaps one of the organizers would know?


----------



## ClassicalViola

Here are some of my classical (and a few non-classical) CDs that I'll be bringing to London. Send me a message if anyone is interested in any of these CDs. Prices starting from £1.


----------



## third_eye

Getting ready for tomorrow!


----------



## third_eye

And I got post #666.....yay! Up the Irons!


----------



## Bart147

@third_eye : will there be wi-fi available at the venue to upload pictures or impressions ?


----------



## Rowethren

bart147 said:


> @third_eye
> : will there be wi-fi available at the venue to upload pictures or impressions ?




There is in the rooms as I am in one now not sure about the rest of the building though.


----------



## Jobbing

Maurice, was that you covered with Christmas tree lighting?


----------



## episiarch

@ClassicalViola I'm looking forward to picking over your collection!


----------



## third_eye

bart147 said:


> @third_eye
> : will there be wi-fi available at the venue to upload pictures or impressions ?




Yes, we will be opening the impressions thread right at the show start.


----------



## krismusic

I'd be very interested to hear that Cagin and finally meet you! Are you there Sunday?


----------



## mark2410

rowethren said:


> Indeed, hopefully everything will be okay for our European chums! Really scummy having a strike during the summer holidays, the next one is even worse as well being on the bank holiday weekend! Getting pretty sick of strikes and poor train service as I use Southern every day... Well try to anyway!


 

 dont the french go on strike every summer?


----------



## mark2410

also is anyone else bringing way too much crap?
  
 or is it just me?


----------



## Cagin

krismusic said:


> I'd be very interested to hear that Cagin and finally meet you! Are you there Sunday?


 
 Haha indeed, leaving on Morning afternoon, Sunday morning I'll be at the entrance volunteering, so I'm sure we'll finally meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Bringing my Cowon Plenue D, Onkyo DP-X1, Empire ZeusR (c), and stock 3.5mm TRS SPC cable and 8 conductor silver Norne Therium 2.5mm TRRS cable


----------



## BearMonster

Can't wait to go finally be able to hear a stax.


----------



## snejk

krismusic said:


> I'd be very interested to hear that Cagin and finally meet you! Are you there Sunday?




Also very interested to try the DPX1! @Cagin


----------



## third_eye

Pre-Show Birthday cake for @warrenpchi!


----------



## AndrewH13

third_eye said:


> Pre-Show Birthday cake for @warrenpchi!




Been trying to contact Warren since last Canjam! No reply to messages.


----------



## third_eye

Be sure to pick up the CanJam London Edition catalogue at Focal's booth tomorrow! Lot of great technical information on the Utopia and Elear!


----------



## Cagin

snejk said:


> Also very interested to try the DPX1! @Cagin


 
 sure thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
*Finalizing checklist:*
  
 SD cards + USB key with music
 quick easy access folder with playlist set of 5 songs for auditioning
 notepad (too many stuff to try, memory gets shaky too soon as time passes, especially for the Impressions thread)
 DAPs + iems + cables
 case with favorite ear tips
 plug adapters
 cleaning wipes + purel
 ear cleaning maintenance at the ENT
  
  
  








 *CANJAM LONDON 2016 baby !!! *


----------



## pbui44

Hey bearFNF, did you make it yet? Pictures or you never made it. 

Edit: Wait, did you count-down for a different meet, or this one?


----------



## bearFNF

pbui44 said:


> Hey bearFNF, did you make it yet? Pictures or you never made it.



I couldn't go...work got in the way.


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> I couldn't go...work got in the way.




That's okay...boss felt that Delta was gonna be in some trouble, huh?  

Have fun everyone...and tell me how the fish-and-chips are around you...pictures or you never ate it.


----------



## ClassicalViola

With my FiiO stack on a coach to London.


----------



## third_eye

Flare Audio will be bringing the prototypes of their brand new IEM to CanJam London. This will be an exclusive chance for attendees to be the first to experience them. They will also be giving you the chance to pick up a set of the critically acclaimed R2A or R2S during the show.


----------



## third_eye

Impressions thread is open, let's take the conversation over there. See everyone soon!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/817115/canjam-london-2016-impressions-thread-august-13-14-2016


----------

